# 090090001087 !!! Ich finde den Dialer nicht!



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Hi, 

hatte Dialer, der die oben genannte Nummer gewählt hat. 30 Minuten, ganz toll. Da ich ISDN habe, hatte er leichtes Spiel und erkannt habe ich es blos durch Zufall, da ein Programm Names ISDNWatch immer mitloggt, wohin die Anrufe gehen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Dialer die Typen der Nummer benutzten??? Ich finde das Teil nicht. So ganz ungebildet bin ich auf dem Gebiet auch nicht. Aber ein *.exe File ist nicht zu finden ...  Bitte helfen! 

Gruss, Martin


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Mai 2004)

Mehr zum Anbieter in der RegTP Datenbank. Fuer die Nummer 
90090001087 gibts folgende Infos


> Reg.-Nr.: 90090001087-1394407 vom : May 5 2004 3:08PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal : hxxp://*.freeload.cc
> Hash - Wert :EFA7720D2B068D1A6EDF4FFE89F0A10DD154999C
> Dateiname : pA265301b.exe
> ...


 plus ne ganze Menge mehr Dialer.Die Herren sind nicht ganz unbekannt, die haben schon eine Runde Dialer entregistriert bekommen. Auch die Nummer
90090001090 ist hier schon bemaengelt worden...
Viel Erfolg beim Einspruch,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Torian (28 Mai 2004)

PlatinMartin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Teil nicht. So ganz ungebildet bin ich auf dem Gebiet auch nicht. Aber ein *.exe File ist nicht zu finden ...  Bitte helfen!



Suche nach Dateien, die an dem Tag der Einwahl erstellt wurden, oder benutze Ad-Aware bzw. Spybot, die finden einiges an Dialern: Link

Gruß Torian


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Das erstaunt mich - oder auch nicht...

 vertretungsberechtigt 

???


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*0900-9 Dailer 9000 1087 Dateien*

:x Habe den selben Dreck 0900 9000 1087 eingefangen.Analog Modem
hat einfach meine verbindung zu Arcor getrennt, duch eine versteckte Datei (Tasklist) Namens ISEARCH im verz.win/temp. Die BÖSE DATEI die eine nicht um DFÜ-Netzw.eingetragene Verb. zu o.g. Nr.aufbaut heist 

Windows/Temp/Bellasde.exe

und der Hammer dabei ist das die Modemlautstärke auf 0 gesetzt wird, trotz dialog "laut" gewählt. Ich konnte die Fenster nicht mit X schließen, hab das Tel_Kabel rausgezogen.
Laut Reg TP gehört die Nr.  NETZWELT PLUS GmbH
                                        Benzstr 2 64646 Heppenheim 

und ist somit  leider erst mal legal, 0900 9 Kanal. habe noch keine Rechnung. Hat jemand eine Idee was mann tuhen sollte um solchen .... nicht sein sauerverdientes Geld auf so heimtückische Weiße in den Rachen zu werfen ?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## neward (28 Mai 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee was mann tun sollte um solchen ... nicht sein sauer verdientes Geld ... in den Rachen zu werfen ?


Kein Problem:
- Dialerdateien sicherstellen incl. weiterer Sicherheitskopie auf getrenntem Datenträger
- Hashwert per Programm "HashAnzeige.exe" der RegTP bestimmen
- Einzelverbindungsnachweis für die Telefonrechnung beantragen + Rechnung abwarten
- wenn die da ist, die Telekom-Rechnungsstelle schnellstens schriftlich dazu auffordern, den Betrag _xx_ des Anbieters _yy_ nicht mit abzubuchen, weil ... _usw._...  -  oder bei Überweisung: einfach kürzen + *wichtig(!)* bei Verwendungszweck draufschreiben "RechNr. _zz_ *ohne anbieter aa*"
- wenn trotzdem abgebucht wird, der Telekom schriftlich unter Fristsetzung Rücklastschrift androhen (z.B. per Fax, Sendebericht verwahren)
- wenn keine Reaktion von der Telekom kommt oder die sagen "is nich", bei der Bank innerhalb der 6-Wochen-Frist nach der Abbuchung Rücklastschrift beauftragen (Achtung: Frist einhalten!) + korrekten Betrag exakt wie oben beschrieben überweisen
- falls bei der nächsten Rechnung eine Rücklastschriftgebühr mit drauf steht, schriftlich (z.B. per Fax, Sendebericht verwahren) widersprechen, Begründung: "Ihr hattet eure Chance, habt sie nicht genutzt, Eure Schuld" und mit der Rücklastschriftgebühr genauso verfahren wie zuvor mit der Dialergebühr
- bequem zurücklehnen und abwarten, wer da was will;  durch Mahnungen nicht bange machen lassen
- falls der Anbieter ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleitet, fristgerecht Widerspruch einlegen
- falls er Klage einreicht, in Freude ausbrechen darüber, dass der sich eine dicke blaue Nase holen wird

*@ gast  + PlatinMartin *:
Bitte registriert euch hier, damit man euch auch per PN erreichen kann. Geht ganz schnell + ihr braucht nur eure E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, die aber niemand - außer den Forumleitern - zu sehen bekommt.

*@ PlatinMartin *:
Solltest du deinen Dialer nicht finden, keine Panik:
einfach wie oben beschrieben vorgehen (ab "...Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragen ...")
Der Anbieter muss *dir* beweisen, dass der Dialer legal war!
(siehe Argumentationskette (<-- blauen Link anklicken))

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe hier auch eine Datei Bellasde.exe,
hash-wert 26915A892E7D0D202EB50531B7E29AD6B6FB48D5
Hat bei mir die 090090001090 angewählt.
Ist nicht registriet bei der Regtp.
Überprüfe bitte mal den hashwert, ob Du das gleiche Teil hast oder ob es vershiedene Dialer mit gleichem Namen gibt.
Es wird wohl gleichzeitig mit dem Dialer ein Trojaner installiert, der dann den Dialer aus dem inet nachlädt-->ggt musst du auch den suchen


----------



## GammaRay (29 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe hier auch eine Datei Bellasde.exe,
> hash-wert 26915A892E7D0D202EB50531B7E29AD6B6FB48D5
> Hat bei mir die 090090001090 angewählt.
> ...



Meins,
Vergessen, einzuloggen
G.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

ich habe hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56892 als Gast schon geschrieben, das ich den Dialer auch hatte.

Ich habe nur keine Beweise mehr, denn ich wusste ja nichts von dem Dialer und hab vor 3 Tagen mein Rechner plattmachen müssen weil ich ein Hardware Problem habe, somit habe ich keine Beweise mehr... bedeutet das ich habe keine Chance ? Muß also zahlen??


----------



## Qoppa (3 Juni 2004)

@ Gast

bitte anmelden.

Zur Beweisfrage: im Prinzip muß immer derjenige, der Geld sehen will, beweisen, daß die Forderung rechtmäßig ist. 

Das Wichtigste findest Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163


----------



## maren71 (8 Juni 2004)

*... und noch ein Opfer*

Hallo,
ich bin trotz T-DSL Opfer von 0900 90001090 und 0900 90001087 geworden, völlig unbemerkt, kam erst mit der Rechnung raus. Die Telekom stellt sich quer, behauptet, die Anbieter seien von ihnen sorgfältig überprüft und seriös (Naja, die verdienen daran ja auch kräftig mit). Ich habe vor, das Ganze bis zum bitteren Ende durchzuziehen (Es geht um über 100€). 
Hat jemand Lust, mit am gleichen Strang zu ziehen, notfalls gegenseitige Zeugenaussagen vor Gericht, falls es dazu kommen sollte? (Adcocard ist Anwalts Liebling


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2004)

PlatinMartin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hatte Dialer, der die oben genannte Nummer gewählt hat. 30 Minuten, ganz toll.


Was lief denn da in den 30 Minuten?

Kannst Du mal was zum Content sagen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe auch einen Dialer gehabt der die 090090001090 gewählt haben muss. Er ist aber nicht mehr zu finden. Nur noch, glaube ich sein Unterverzeichnis.
Vorgang: Modem tönte. Ich wusste nicht warum. Brach dei Verbindung ab. Neuaufbau. Nach einiger Zeit tönte das Modem erneut. Ich brach dei Verbindung ab. Wiederum Neuaufbau. Danach ist nie wieder etwas passiert. Außer: Zwei Rechnungsbeträge auf der Telekom Rechnung. Zweimal 30 Sekunden. Macht Runde 50,- Euros. Jetzt Kämpfe ich um mein Geld bei der Telekom. Questnet ist der Übeltäter. Nicht unbekannt. Aber scheinbar registriert.
Meine Frage: Wählen unterschiedliche Dialer die gleiche Nummer. Eben die 090090001090? Wenn ja, dann gibt es auch immer unterschiedliche Hash-Werte? Ist das korrekt?

Dachs


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Neuer Dialer auf Nummer 90090001088*

Hallo

ich habe auch einen Dialer eingefangen der anscheinend zu dieser Serie gehört. Der Dialer hängt an einem Wurm w32.wotron und löscht sich nach der Einwahl selbst. Da ich die Logfiles noch hatte konnte ich das ganze nachvollziehen und die Datei BellasDE.exe identifizieren. Der Hashwert F2FF83AE762CC1A8B3BD77AEF0B95FCFFD27E728 ist nicht registriert.
Ich habe der Zahlung widersprochen und Anzeige gegen den Nummernbetreiber erstattet. 
Folgende Dateien sind beteiligt:
TCSOM.exe (achtung ist hidden, wird über einen exploit von von einer Internetseite gestartet, 35kB)
wininet.exe (wurm/trojaner aus construction kit, w32.wotron, setzt sich in der Registry im Autostart fest, befindet sich im WINDOWS-verzeichnis 12kB)
iesearch.exe (gehört wahrscheinlich zum trojaner, 14kB)
BellasDE.exe (hidden, aktiviert vermutlich den Dialer, wird durch Batchdatei jhs4331.tmp.bat nach aufruf gelöscht, 18kB)
javainfo.exe (der eigentliche Dialer, 11kB) Hash wert E8226F94BA63EB13CE76806F2B2D6FB97DDCD95A

In der Regtp ist jedenfalls keine dieser Dateien für die Nummer 90090001088 registriert. 
Da das ganze am Monatsende passiert ist und die Rechnung sehr schnell kam konnte ich es ziemlich genau nachvollziehen und denke dass ich beweisen kann dass die Einwahl illegal erfolgte. Sollte die Strafanzeige gegen den Nummernbetreiber erfolgreich sein werde ich auch meinen Aufwand in Rechnung stellen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*090090001087 !!! Ich finde den Dialer nicht*

hi leute, durch traurigen zufall fand ich hier her. auch ich hab heute durch meine tele rechnung von diesen beiden nr erfahren.

nun meine fragen: ihr hattet vor monaten ja schon das problem.. 
1.) was kam dabei raus? hattet ihr erfolg?
2.) ab welchen betrag rentiert sich der kampf um die kohle?
3.) wie find ich den dialer? 
4.) was is wenn ich keine beweise mehr habe, weil ichs zu spät checkte?

ich bitte um ein re eurer erfahrungen und tips. gerne auch an [email protected]

liebe grüße
eine geschädigte 

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsbedingungen tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

PlatinMartin schrieb:
			
		

> hatte Dialer, der die oben genannte Nummer gewählt hat. [...] Da ich ISDN habe, hatte er leichtes Spiel


Nein, weil Du den IE (ob "abgesichert" oder nicht) oder dessen Klone genutzt hast, *deshalb* hatte der Dialer leichtes Spiel!


----------



## GammaRay (12 Juni 2004)

Hallo,
gast-w und Dachs, registriert Euch doch bitte mal und kontaktet mich wegen Erfahrungsaustauchsch und Zeugenaussage bei eventuellen gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen.

Gruß
GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

* ICH SCHREIE EINFACH MAL:*

Warum nutzt Ihr diesen *IE-Schrott* oder dessen Klone!

Es gibt andere Browser ... und für die KlickerInnen: "xpinstall"
auf "false" setzen ---> Mozilla


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (13 Juni 2004)

*Ich habe mir diesen auch eingefangen - 0900 90001090*

Hi, lasst uns gemeinsam gegen diese Nummer vorgehen. So geht es nicht. Sucht mal nach einer Datei namens loadnew.exe.

Hier meine Mail an die Regulierungsbehörde:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


heute habe auch ich mir trotz Sicherheitsvorkehrungen einen berüchtigten Dialer eingefangen. 
Vorweg ein Hinweis: Ich bin als IT-Spezialist angestellt, kenne mich also mit der Materie recht gut aus. 
Nun, zurück zum Thema: 
Ich wähle mich IMMER mit einen von 1&1 (mein Provider) bereitgestellten Tool namens ProfiDialer ein. Dieses Tool erlaubt nur eine fest voreingestellte Anzahl von Telefonnummer, dioe zur Einwahl bei 1&1 berechtigt sind. Desweiteren habe ich die Firewall ZoneAlarm installiert. Diese "poppt" immer hoch, wenn ein fremdes Programm Zugang zum Internet haben möchte. Ich muss also explizit einen Zugang erlauben.

In dem heutigen Fall allerdings habe ich erst durch ein Ausrufezeichen beim ProfiDialer bemerkt, dass eine Fremdverbindung aufgebaut wurde. Kurz zuvor stockte der Seitenaufbau ein wenig, auch die Festplatte fing an deutlich zu arbeiten. Dadurch wurde ich aufmerksam, und entdeckte nach einer Prüfung, dass eine Internetverbindung mit der Nummer 0900 9000 10 90 aufgebaut wurde. Ich war etwa 15 Minuten online mit dieser Nummer.
Und dies OHNE mein Einverständnis. Ich habe weder online zugestimmt, dass sich eine solche Software bei mir installieren darf, noch dass dies Software sich ins Internet einwählten darf. Desweiteren, was mich wundert, wurde ZoneAlarm nicht fündig. Dies ist noch ein Anzeichen mehr, dass hier bewußt die Auferksamkeit des Anwenders umgangen wird, und dies ist strafbar.

Diese o.g. Nummer ist zwar angemeldet und registriert, trotzdem finden sich in mehreren Foren über Computer- und Dialerbetrug vermehrt Aussagen über diesen Dialer. Alle haben eines gemeinsam: Niemand bemerkte, dass sich ein Dialer eingewählt hatte.  
Hier sind die Links:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672&highlight=90001090
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5656&highlight=90001090

Der Betreiber der Nummer ist angegeben mit: 

Diensteanbieter: 


QuestNet GmbH
Bretonischer Ring 5 

85630 Grasbrunn   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Fri Mar 19 09:19:59 UTC+0100 2004 



Hier auch ein Protokoll-Ausschnitt meiner ProfiDialer Software:
13.06.2004 09:19:47:Betriebssystem: Windows XP

13.06.2004 09:19:47rogrammversion: 2.2.0.568

13.06.2004 09:19:49:Zeiten- und Pooltabelle geladen: C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\timetable.dat - C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\pooltable.dat; interne Versionskennung: 29.04.2004 10:55:11

13.06.2004 09:19:49:Benutzer 1611-949 (Tarif 1064) wählt Nummer 030726278701111 im Wahlversuch Nr. 1 von 500.

13.06.2004 09:19:50:Einwahl wird initiiert und erfolgt über Gerät "Windows DFÜ-Verbindung", Geräteeinstellung "AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)" und Verbindungsart "ISDN-Verbindung"

13.06.2004 09:19:58FÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut (Online) - IP: 62.96.38.193 - Einwahlserver IP: 0.0.0.0

13.06.2004 09:20:01:Verbindung hergestellt

13.06.2004 09:34:33:Verbindungstrennung wurde durch den Benutzer eingeleitet: Profi-Dialer-Internet - Geräteeinstellung: AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)

13.06.2004 09:34:33:Verbindungstrennung wird eingeleitet...

13.06.2004 09:34:34FÜ-Verbindung getrennt (offline)

13.06.2004 09:34:34:Verbindung getrennt.

13.06.2004 09:34:35:f*******************************************

13.06.2004 10:57:53:Betriebssystem: Windows XP

13.06.2004 10:57:53rogrammversion: 2.2.0.568

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Zeiten- und Pooltabelle geladen: C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\timetable.dat - C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\pooltable.dat; interne Versionskennung: 29.04.2004 10:55:11

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Benutzer 1611-949 (Tarif 1064) wählt Nummer 021142471111 im Wahlversuch Nr. 1 von 500.

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Einwahl wird initiiert und erfolgt über Gerät "Windows DFÜ-Verbindung", Geräteeinstellung "AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)" und Verbindungsart "ISDN-Verbindung"

13.06.2004 10:58:14FÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut (Online) - IP: 213.61.236.60 - Einwahlserver IP: 0.0.0.0

13.06.2004 10:58:17:Verbindung hergestellt

13.06.2004 11:05:51:Verbindung getrennt.

13.06.2004 11:05:55:Es wurde eine Verbindung zur Nummer 090090001090 entdeckt.

13.06.2004 11:18:54:Verbindungstrennung wurde durch den Benutzer eingeleitet: Telefonbucheintrag: call - verwendetes Gerät: AVM NDIS WAN CAPI Treiber

13.06.2004 11:18:54:Verbindungstrennung wird eingeleitet...

13.06.2004 11:18:55FÜ-Verbindung getrennt (offline)

Ich habe ein einziges verdächtiges Programm gefunden, ich füge es dieser Email an. Der Original-Name lautet "loadnew.exe", ich habe es allerdings in umbenannt in "loadnew.exe.txt". Ich kann es nicht hundertprozentig sagen, aber es müsste es sein.

Eine Rechnung habe ich bisher noch nicht bekommen, dies wird wohl bei der nächsten Telekom Rechnung auftreten. Aber ich werde auf keinen Fall die anfallenden Gebühren für diese Verbindung bezahlen.
Bitte überprüfen Sie diesen Sachverhalt im Interesse aller Geshädigten.
Eine Rückmeldung wäre sehr nett. Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo,

habe mir auch so einen tollen Dialer eingefangen und weiß aber leider nicht wie er sich auf meinem Rechner einnisten konnte, denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich auf keiner Internetseite und auch auf keiner Schmuddelseite   . Zu meinem Glück hatte ich aber wie immer den 0190er Warner von AOL an und AOL hatte den Wählvorgeng sofort beendet.  Ich hoffe es kann mir einer sagen wie er auf meinem PC landen konnte.

Danke im Voraus.

Und wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten :lol: [/b]


----------



## kindacool (18 Juni 2004)

@M25:
Um mal einen weitverbreiteten Irrtum klarzustellen: Abzock-Dialer und Schmuddelseiten sind zwei paar Schuhe !!! Es ist zwar richtig, daß die Gefahr auf Schmuddelseiten wohl am größten ist (durch die extrem hohe user-Frequenz dieser Seiten lohnt es sich für den Abzocker hier einfach am meisten mit seinem Dialer zu lauern !) aber diese Dialer warten auch auf vielen anderen (seriösen!?) Seiten ohne schlüpfrige Inhalte !

Gruß 
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*090090001087*

@Kindacool

das ist mir schon klar ich habe das nur hingeschrieben um das außer Frage zu stellen, trotzdem würde mich interessieren wie es möglich ist wenn ich auf keiner Seite bin das ich mir so einen Dialer einfange, das ist meine ursprüngliche Frage gewesen.


 :roll: Gruß M25

Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten  0


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann GammaRays Bitte nur unterstützen:
Bitte registriert euch. Der Link ist rechts oben auf der Seite und es geht ganz schnell. Ihr braucht nur eure E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, aber die kann niemand einsehen - außer dem Admin. Anschließend habt ihr den Vorteil, per PN erreichbar zu sein und selber welche verschicken zu können.

*@ gast-w *:

> nun meine fragen: ihr hattet vor monaten ja schon das problem.. 
> 1.) was kam dabei raus? hattet ihr erfolg? 

Das gesamte Mahnverfahren dauert gemeinhin mehr als ein paar Monate und ist außerdem recht dialernummernspezifisch in seinem Verlauf und *dieser* Thread (für die 090090001087) existiert noch keinen ganzen Monat.

> 2.) ab welchen betrag rentiert sich der kampf um die kohle? 

Ab jedem, wenn du dich nicht abzocken lassen willst. Ansonsten: Was ist dir deine Arbeitsstunde wert? Der materielle Aufwand (Fax- und Onlinekosten) ist vernachlässigbar.

> 4.) was is wenn ich keine beweise mehr habe, weil ichs zu spät checkte? 

Kein Problem! Siehe bei Tipps von mir unter "@ PlatinMartin".

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Dialermist*

Habe gerade meine Telefonrechnung bekommen: 230 Euros für Einwahl in die Nummern 090090001090 /87/88.
Schöne Scheiße.
Habe gerade den Widerspruch an die Telekomm geschrieben.
Hat jemand erlebt dass die Anbieter wirklich ein Mahnverfahren einleiten?
Oder Rechnen die nur mit der Kohle der Ahnungslosen die Rechnung bezahlen weil die garnicht mitkriegen wie die gelinkt werden.
Bei mir wurden für Verbindungszeiten von 11 sec -30 min immer 25,81 abgerechnet. Sowas rutscht doch auf vielen Rechnungen unerkannt durch....


----------



## TV175 (24 Juni 2004)

> Habe gerade meine Telefonrechnung bekommen: 230 Euros für Einwahl in die Nummern 090090001090 /87/88.
> Schöne Scheiße.
> Habe gerade den Widerspruch an die Telekomm geschrieben.
> Hat jemand erlebt dass die Anbieter wirklich ein Mahnverfahren einleiten?
> ...


So nun bin ih angemeldet und eingelogt...


----------



## neward (25 Juni 2004)

*@ TV175* :

Ich hab schon von Mahnverfahren gehört, aber bei einem illegalen Dialer sollte man sich dadurch - meiner Meinung nach - nicht einschüchtern lassen.

Werner


----------



## drboe (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialermist*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wurden für Verbindungszeiten von 11 sec -30 min immer 25,81 abgerechnet. Sowas rutscht doch auf vielen Rechnungen unerkannt durch....


Echt? Aber sicher nur dann, wenn 25,81 Euronen nur wenige Promille des Rechnungsbetrages und Dauergespräche über diverse Carrier üblich sind. Den weitaus meisten Menschen dürften solche Beträge auffallen. Das schon deshalb, als sie separat ausgewiesen werden und der Rechnungsbetrag deutlich höher ausfallen dürfte, als üblich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*090090001087/88*

@TV175

Hi hatte vor kurzem schon mal ins Forum geschrieben wegen der selben Nummer (siehe weiter oben). Hatte heute um 01.56Uhr schon wieder einen Einwahlversuch aber Gott sei Dank hatte mein 0190er Warner schnell reagiert. Nun meine Frage an alle anderen kann man diesen Typen dem die Nummer gehört nicht Anzeigen?????? Ich habe gleich mal alles gespeichert (Dialer) und auch gleich umbenannt, war diesmal schneller. Dieser Betreiber der Netzwelt Plus sollte mal rangenommen werden  :evil: 

So nun warte ich mal wieder auf eine Antwort und bin mal darauf gespannt.


P.S. Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf Ihn behalten


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001087/88*



			
				M25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage an alle anderen kann man diesen Typen dem die Nummer gehört nicht Anzeigen?????? Ich habe gleich mal alles gespeichert (Dialer) und auch gleich umbenannt, war diesmal schneller. Dieser Betreiber der Netzwelt Plus sollte mal rangenommen werden...


Hier eine Antwort: mit rannehmen meinst Du bestimmt Arsch versohlen oder so. Doch das macht keine Behörde, die berechtigt ist Anzeigen entgegen zu nehmen und rechtsstaatlich zu bearbeiten.
Aber im Ernst - Anzeige gegen die Herren G. L. (bzw. R. W.) in Heppenheim, wegen was? Weil er, oder besser seine Firma, Rufnummern vermietet?

_Meine Empfehlung_: schreib eine Beschwerde mit dem Beweismaterial im Anhang an die RegTP, Außenstelle Meschede. Von dort bekommst Du zumindest eine Antwort. Per E-Mail oder telefonisch ist meinem Erachten nach nicht erfolgversprechend.

Es ist immer wieder das gleiche Spiel. In einem anderen Thread habe ich das gefunden:


			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Anzeige ... Danach entscheidet die für den Anzeigenerstatter örtlich zuständige StA, was weiter zu tun ist. In den meisten Fällen wird das zur Einstellung des Verfahrens führen, da gerichtsverwertbare Beweise zu dürftig sind und sich die Ermittlungen wohl tatsächlich gegen den großen, unbekannten Hacker richten werden...


----------



## Dialomat (28 Juni 2004)

Bin durch TK Rechnung auf diesen erfolgreichen Dialer ausfmerksam geworden. 
090090001087, bei mir am 10.6.04 über 5 min = 29,95€

* Sofortiger Einspruch per Fax an TK. 
* Zwei Tage später freundlicher Anruf eines TK-MA als Ergänzung zu noch folgender schriftlicher Aufklärung: "Nummer ist leider registiert / zugelassen", "Zahlung des Betrags wird erstmal 30 Tage aufgeschoben", "Ausbuchung aus Rechnung später möglich = Inkasso durch Nummerninhaber", allerdings: "Einsprüche gegen registrierte Nummern führen erfahrungsgemäß selten zur Kundenzufriedenheit" (mehrmals wiederholt)
* Eher zufällig sind leider alle (mit bekannten) Spuren verwischt und Daten gelöscht, eher untypisch für mich, bis auf das Systemereignis mit dem Text "Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "call" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3".
* seit diesem Ereignis war der Modemlautsprecher auf leise gestellt (langwierige Nachforschungen haben einen falschen Eintrag in der Reg ergeben, ich vermutete zwar keinen Zufall, aber kannte bis dahin auch den Grund nicht - bis jetzt)
* In der Zwischenzeit habe ich sicherheitstechnisch etwas aufgerüstet + umgestellt, sodass das wohl das letzte Mal war. 

Ich finde die Argumentation zur Beweislastumkehr einleuchtend, möchte aber wegen des kleinen Betrags auf der sicheren Seite stehen. 
Deshalb die BITTE:

* Wenn Ihr ebenfalls von diesem Dialer heimgesucht wurdet, tut dies hier kund. 
* Kontaktiert mich über dieses Board (registrieren, PN=Private Nachricht senden) 
* Da mir völlig unklar ist, woher das Teil stammt und wie es funktioniert, wäre ich jemand dankbar, der mir den Dialer als Anlage schicken könnte.

Momentan bin ich heilfroh, dass es dieses Board gibt und ihr ebenfals in der Patsche steckt. Ich muss also weder an mir, noch an der Zukunft zweifeln...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*Dialer 090090001087 Ich finde keine einzige Datei*

Hi,

ich hatte den Dailer mit der Nummer 090090001087 der sich lt. T-Com irgendwann zwischen dem 16.05 und 11.06 Eingewählt haben soll. Die Rechnung habe ich auch erst einmal angezweifelt und der T-Com zum suchen aufgefordert. Das merkwürdige ist das der Rechner sich nicht Eingewählt hat (Provider AOL, Anschluss ist Analog über Modem) und ich habe auch keine Dateien auf dem Rechner gefunden weder ISEARCH, WININET noch irgendwelche anderen Fragmente. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich Sicher das sich der Rechner nicht eingeloggt hat, weder AD-Aware, noch der 0190 Warner  4.02 oder Anti-Vir hat irgendetwas erkannt, was sich auf dem Rechner befindet, befand. Auch keine Viren oder Würmer die sich auf dem Rechner tummeln. Jetzt habe ich die Vermutung das die Rechnung der T-Com oder ich nicht ganz stimmen. Wenn sich der Rechner nicht Online geht kann er doch zwangsläufig keine kosten verursachen *oder*. Oder liege ich da jetzt total daneben...Bitte gibt mir mal einen Tip das ist der erste Dailer

Gruss, Olaf


----------



## drymax (3 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Auch mich hat es erwischt.
Ich war ganz normal im Netz, mit analogen Anschluss und Modem, urplötzlich wurde meine Verbindung gekappt und der Rechner begann sich neu einzuwählen.
Noch während des Einwahlprozesses schaltete ich mein Modem aus, doch es muss wohl gereicht haben, da in meiner vorgestern eingetrudelten TK Rechnung ein Betrag von brutto 29,95 Euro über die Nummer 090090001087 zu Buche steht.
Ich, schlau wie bin, dachte natürlich nicht daran, dass es zu einer Einwahl gekommen hätte sein können und säuberte meinen Rechner von dem Zeugs. 
Da die ganze Aktion am 31.05.2004 war, kann ich mich heute nicht mehr so richtig daran errinnern, was ich alles gelöscht habe um eine erneute Dialerattacke dieses Progs zu verhindern. 
Gestern habe ich dann gleich bei der RegTP gesucht ob der Dialer registriert ist und musste folgendes feststellen: natürlich ist der Dialer registriert und dann sogar gleich 31 mal.
Was ist hier nun die richtige Vorgehensweise? Welcher dieser Dialer habe ich mir den nun eingefangen? Ich werde den Betrag auf keinen Fall bezahlen und suche Gleichgesinnte, die sich ebenfalls streuben diese Halsabschneider zu bereichern. 
Bitte meldet Euch bei mir. 
Gruss Drymax


----------



## nomoredialerplease (4 Juli 2004)

*NETZWELT PLUS GmbH - 090090001087*

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die dieses so wichtige und hilfreiche Forum betreuen und an alle, die so fleißig posten....

Mit der letzten TK-Rechnung kam eine Position "Verbindungen zum PRS" am 03.06. mit insgesamt 25,82EUR für ca. 2 Minuten. Auf telefonische Nachfrage bei der TK habe ich die Auskunft bekommen, dass es sich um einen Dialer handele, ich die Position nicht mit überweisen und Widerspruch einlegen solle. Gesagt, getan.

Hinter der vollständigen Rufnummer 090090001087 steckt eine Firma Netzwelt plus. Die TK teilt mir mit, dass dieser Netzbetreiber die Rufnummer vergeben habe und nicht die TK, es sich dabei nicht um einen unseriösen Anbieter handele und ich den Betrag zahlen solle.

Ich habe allerdings zu keinem Zeitpunkt wissentlich oder gewollt eine solche Verbindung angewählt! Hier im Forum bin ich dann auf die vielen Hinweise auf illegale Dialer gestossen und habe meinen Rechner durchforstet und unter dem entsprechenden Datum 03.06. zur gleichen Uhrzeit folgendes gefunden:

javainfo.exe im Verzeichnis=c:\windows\java
rqdg.exe in c:\windows\temp
icon.exe in c:\windows\temp (Name in Dateieigenschaften: krass.exe)
jhs21B5.tmp in c:\windows\temp
jhs21B5.tmp.bat in c:\windows\temp
www52C4.tmp in c:\windows\temp
redir32.~~c in c:\windows\applog

Handelt es sich dabei um dialer, die diese Einwahl verursacht haben? Kann mir jemand etwas zu diesen Dateien sagen? Habe sie auf Diskette gesichert und ein screenshot gemacht. Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen, denn an Kriminelle möchte ich nicht zahlen!!!

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabriela (5 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo Zusammen

habe auch das gleiche Problem.
Durch meinen Analog- Anschluß hat es mich auch erwischt.

muß für 5min 30€ bezahlen für sie 090090001087 Nummer

finde aber auf meinen Rechner keine Datei mehr, weil mein Virusscanner einen Trojaner letztens schon beseitigt hat,
jetzt durch die Rechnung, weiß ich wo der her kam.

War schon bei der Telekom und werde die Summe erstmal nicht bezahlen.
Habe auch gleiche eine Sperre beauftragt für 0900 und 0190 Nummer, damit sowas nicht mehr vorkommt, weil ich sonst nicht weiß, wie ich mich dagegen schützen soll.

Ist schön, dass ich nicht die einziege bin, weil ich werde auf jeden Fall klagen.

gruß

Gabi


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> * ICH SCHREIE EINFACH MAL:*
> hi..
> 
> wie kann ich IE unter 98 ausschalten ?
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087*



			
				Gabriela schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> habe auch das gleiche Problem.
> Durch meinen Analog- Anschluß hat es mich auch erwischt.
> ...




Wieso willst Du klagen? Du hast doch gar keine Forderung...


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst Du klagen? Du hast doch gar keine Forderung...


Schon mal was von einer negativen Feststellungsklage gehört?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut. Hast ja recht. Aber wegen 30 Euro. Da soll sich die andere Seite die Mühe machen, wenn sie denn will.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: NETZWELT PLUS GmbH - 090090001087*



			
				nomoredialerplease schrieb:
			
		

> Hinter der vollständigen Rufnummer 090090001087 steckt eine Firma Netzwelt plus. Die TK teilt mir mit, dass dieser Netzbetreiber die Rufnummer vergeben habe und nicht die TK, es sich dabei nicht um einen unseriösen Anbieter handele und ich den Betrag zahlen solle.



Weise darauf hin, dass die Einwahl vermutlich durch einen manipulierten Dialer in Zusammenhang mit einem Trojaner bzw Einbruch in Deinen Rechner steht. Wenn auch nicht die selbe Nummer, so doch der selbe Inhalteanbieter (Consul Info BV) wie der Questnet  Fall

http://www.questnet.de/stellungnahme.pdf

Schau Dir mal den Thread zur 0900-90001090 an, und fordere die Telekom u.a. zu einem Aussetzen von Sanktionen auf und weise auf  Verstoss gegen Geldwaescheparagraphen hin, wenn . 
Ansonsten wuerde ich mal versuchen, mit Netzwelt Plus, Consul Info und ggf Questnet Kontakt aufzunehmen, da nach Aussage von Questnet ein Missbrauch durch einen Webmaster vorliegt. 



> Ich habe allerdings zu keinem Zeitpunkt wissentlich oder gewollt eine solche Verbindung angewählt! Hier im Forum bin ich dann auf die vielen Hinweise auf illegale Dialer gestossen und habe meinen Rechner durchforstet und unter dem entsprechenden Datum 03.06. zur gleichen Uhrzeit folgendes gefunden:
> 
> javainfo.exe im Verzeichnis=c:\windows\java
> rqdg.exe in c:\windows\temp
> ...


Interessant, dass bei Dir soviel Reste uebriggeblieben sind. 
Wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht, ist icon.exe der Dialer, und entspricht somit der Datei Bellasde.exe, die im Kontext der Rufnummer 0900-90001090 werwaehnt wurde (wg des Namens krass.exe). Die .bat Datei dient eigentlich zur Loeschung. Was der Rest enthaelt, wuerde mich sehr interessieren, gerne mal alles als gezippte Datei per PN an mich.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: NETZWELT PLUS GmbH - 090090001087*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Weise darauf hin, dass die Einwahl vermutlich durch einen manipulierten Dialer in Zusammenhang mit einem Trojaner bzw Einbruch in Deinen Rechner steht. Wenn auch nicht die selbe Nummer, so doch der selbe Inhalteanbieter (Consul Info BV) wie der Questnet  Fall


Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt: Ich fand auf einer Consul-Info-Seite mal einen link zu einem Dialer, bei dem zunächst unter Abbildung eines Questnet-Zertifikats aufgefordert wurde, selbiges mit "ja" zu bestätigen. Das Zertifikat, das dann zur Bestätigung vorgelegt wurde, war aber ausgestellt auf die ungarisch-tschechische Firma "Gordius". Der Dialer schließlich (der nicht einmal einen link zu "Weitere Hinweise" hatte) ist dann ein "Netzwelt Plus-Dialer" gewesen (GL/GL) und wählte die 090090001059  
Da herrscht also offenbar eine Verwirrung, deren tiefere Bedeutung sich mir nicht erschließt. Diese Verwirrung betrifft die Dialer und die Anbieter und natürlich auch die damit verquickten Partnerprogramme und deren Anbieter. Vielleicht liest ja MC von QN mit und kann das hier mal erläutern (oder die Info auf den gewohnten informellen Wegen an den Mann bringen)
cicojore


----------



## nomoredialerplease (5 Juli 2004)

*Aktueller Stand zu 090090001087*

Hallo, liebe Dialergeschädigten. Heute war ein guter Tag (bis jetzt)!

Hier der neueste Stand meiner Probleme:

Anruf bei TK: TK hat den streitigen Betrag aus dem Mahnlauf vorerst bis zur Klärung rausgenommen, hat 0900/0190-Sperre veranlasst, möchte nochmals genaue Schilderung des Sachverhalts haben. Man könne dagegen halt nichts machen, wenn der dialer registriert ist. Wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe, dann stimmt laut Datenbank kein Hash-Wert der genannten Dateien mit denen der Consul-Dingsbums überein. Ist das gut?

Anruf bei regtp: Sehr hilfsbereit, Probleme sind bekannt, aber wegen 090090001087 relativ wenige Beschwerden. Also, ran ans Telefon!!!! Hat sich die Dateien aufzählen lassen und den Kollegen die Dateien ansehen lassen. Dieser meinte, "javainfo.exe" sei der eigentliche Dialer?! Ich solle der TK richtig schön was schreiben (huch, mögen die sich nicht?), nicht klein bei geben und den Verstoss schriftlich melden. Ich kann hier nur ein dickes Lob an die Behörde aussprechen, aber es gibt ja bekanntlich unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.....

Anruf bei Rechtsschutz: Bekomme im Streitfalle anwaltliche Hilfe, schlafe also ab jetzt also wieder ruhiger...

@TSCoreNinja: Die Dateien habe ich gezippt und schicke sie Dir gerne zu. Aber: Lasse lieber erst mal die 0900/190-Sperre setzen, sonst geht es Dir womöglich wie mir.....

Meint Ihr, ich habe etwas vergessen zu unternehmen oder würdet Ihr etwas anders machen? Danke für die Hilfe!!!

@moderatoren: die regtp hat euer Forum sehr empfohlen, ist das nicht nett?


----------



## Dialomat (5 Juli 2004)

@ nmdp, 
könntest du mir die gepackten Dateien auch nochmal zuschicken?

Mittlerweile hab ich mir ne hübsch blinkende LED an den Reset meines internen Modems gelötet. Das ist wie Weihnachten in den USA, wenn es nach Hause telefoniert und ich muss keine Angst mehr haben, dass das liebe nochmal fremdgeht...

Die javainfo.exe hat mir mein Bitdefender irgendwann moniert + verschoben, worauf ich sie sodann gelöscht hab (ich Idiot). 
Das wird mir weiß Gott nie wieder passieren. Jede verdächtige Datei wandert ab jetzt in die Sicherung. 

Ich kann im Nachhinein nicht mehr eindeutig sagen, was am 10.6. vor sich ging. Aber ich habe offensichtlich vom Bitdefender die Datei nctl.exe abgegriffen, die er am selben Abend als Trojan.Downloader.Small.CA klassifizierte (McAfee als TrojanDownloader.Win32.Small.ca). 
Ich habe dann doch tatsächlich nirgendwo eine Beschreibung dieses Trojaners gefunden und an diesem Abend gelernt, dass eine Erkennung von Schweinkram zwar teilweise klappt, fast jeder diesen Schweinkram aber anders benennt und dazu noch nicht mal sagen kann, um was für einen Schweinkram es sich handelt (was bei 50.000+ Würmchen mittlerweile auch nicht mehr wirtschaftlich sein dürfte). 

Insofern steht für mich diese nctl.exe ebenfalls unter Verdacht. 
Meinungen oder Erkenntnisse?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: NETZWELT PLUS GmbH - 090090001087*



			
				nomoredialerplease schrieb:
			
		

> javainfo.exe im Verzeichnis=c:\windows\java
> rqdg.exe in c:\windows\temp


Zweimal der gleiche Trojaner. Anscheinend relativ unbekannt. Bitdefender bezeichnet ihn als *Trojan. Downloader. Small. Gen*, andere Virenprogramme erkennen ihn nicht. Dieser laedt die unten angefuehrte Datei icon.exe herunter, siehe angehaengten Screenshot vom Debugger Fenster. BTW, Download ist derzeit tot.



> icon.exe in c:\windows\temp (Name in Dateieigenschaften: krass.exe)


upx-gepacktes Programm, tatsaechlich weitestgehend identisch mit der Datei bellasde.exe. Enthaelt jedenfalls Windows API Aufrufe zu RasDialA, auch wenn ich die Datei noch nicht zum Waehlen bekommen habe. 



> jhs21B5.tmp.bat in c:\windows\temp


Loescht den Dialer.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*090090001087, NETZWELT PLUS GmbH*

habe auch das selbe Problem. Für 47 Sekunden muss ich 29,95Euro bezahlen. Habe bei der DT reklamiert und dann eine Ablehnung bekommen.

Gestern habe ich den Betrag überwiesen, sonst würde ein von DTAG beauftragter Anwalt mit mir Kontackt aufnehmen, so ist von einer Beraterin der DT.

Was kann man dann tun, fühle mich hilflos...


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087, NETZWELT PLUS GmbH*



			
				littlebauer00 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man dann tun, fühle mich hilflos...


Wenn das Geld erst einmal überwiesen ist, dann kannst Du es nahezu abschreiben. Es sei denn, Du kämpfst dafür, auf dem zivilen Rechtsweg.
Eine Empfehlung hätte ich aber noch - wende Dich doch mal mit einer nachvollziehbaren Argumentation an die Netzwelt plus in Heppenheim. Teile denen Deine Telefonnummer mit, damit die die Session nachvollziehen können und warte mal deren Reaktion ab.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: 0900-9 Dialer 9000 1087 Dateien*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> und der Hammer dabei ist das die Modemlautstärke auf 0 gesetzt wird, trotz dialog "laut" gewählt.



Hi!

Hatte das selbe Problem. Bei mir steht der Lautstärkeregler auch auf laut, das Modem bleibt aber trotzdem stumm. Wo kann ich das in der Registry ändern?

MfG


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: 0900-9 Dialer 9000 1087 Dateien*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiefer Blick in die Data Section der icon.exe zeigt etwas wie folgt:

```
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\%s\%04u\Settings
Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Services\Class\Modem
DialPrefix
```
Such doch mal nach solchen Schluesseln, da muesste es irgendwo zu finden sein. 

@Unkown Programmer:
das binaere Komplement ist keine sinnvolle Verschluesselung der Data Section  :bash:


----------



## nomoredialerplease (8 Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe "Dialergemeinde",

zur Netzwelt plus GmbH gibts unter diesem link

http://www.spammer-hammer.de/pages/start/berichte/netzwelt_plus/nwp-anzeige2004-06-16_1.htm

Interessantes zu lesen 

Da erübrigt sich doch schon die Frage, ob man es hier mit einem seriösen Anbieter zu tun hat, oder irre ich mich?

Viele Grüße und: kämpfen, bis die Schwarte kracht!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

*Re: 0900-9 Dialer 9000 1087 Dateien*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Tiefer Blick in die Data Section der icon.exe zeigt etwas wie folgt:
> 
> ```
> SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\%s\%04u\Settings
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Wer das selbe Problem hat und nicht viel mit Ninjas Tipps anfangen kann sei geholfen:
Ausführen -> Regedit
Strg + F für Suche -> dort nach DialPrefix suchen (s.o.)
Den Wert für SpeakerMode_Dial von M0 auf M1 ändern
fertig


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Danke für den Tipp, bei wurde von diesem Dialer die Lautstärke auch auf Null gestellt.

Ist aber schon ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Gabriela (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

habt ihr schon den thread von der 090090001090 - Nummer gelesen ?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5656&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=345

die haben die Zeitschrift c´t angeschrieben

Heise Newsticker schrieb: 
Offensichtlich Opfer eines illegalen Dialers wurde der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter QuestNet. In einer offiziellen Stellungnahme teilt das Unternehmen mit, dass es die Dialer-Rufnummer 09009/0001090 außer Betrieb genommen hat. Grund dafür war nach Angabe des Unternehmens ein von einem niederländischen Werbepartner eines QuestNet-Kunden in Umlauf gebrachter illegaler Dialer, der sich unbemerkt einwählte. Pro Anwahl fanden überraschte Kunden 29,95 Euro auf der Rechnung. 
Nach eigenen Angaben wollte QuestNet durch die Abschaltung sicherstellen, dass Kunden nicht geschädigt werden. Allerdings dürfte es für das Unternehmen nun auch schwierig werden, die Entgelte für die betroffene Rufnummer einzutreiben, da sich die Kunden auf den in Umlauf befindlichen illegalen Dialer berufen können. Das Unternehmen beklagt "hohe Umsatzeinbußen" aufgrund des Vorfalls, ohne allerdings eine konkrete Schadenssumme zu nennen. (uma/c't) 
Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48945

und jetzt haben sie es schwarz auf weiß,

und nun reagiert auch QN

und was ist nun mit uns ???


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

Mich hatte auch der Dialerwahn erwischt, insgesamt netto 230 Euro für 
090090001090 /88 /87. 
Habe dann die Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt, mir das ok von der Rechtschutzversicherung geholt und bin mit dem ganzen mist zum Anwalt.
Der meinte ich bräuchte mir keine Sorgen machen, er hätte im letzten Jahr viele derartige Fälle gehabt und noch nie hätte ein Mandant bezahlen müssen.
Das wichtigste ist das Ihr erst garnicht bezahlt! Hinter dem Geld herrennen ist viel schwieriger !
Man brauch auch garnicht beweisen dass man einen Dialer auf dem Rechner hatte. Es gilt die Beweislastumkehr- die müssen beweisen dass Ihr einen legalen Dialer bentzt habt und eine Leistung dafür bekommen habt- und das können die Firmen nicht


----------



## nomoredialerplease (9 Juli 2004)

*090090001087 und javainfo.exe/icon.exe*



			
				Tv 175 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hatte auch der Dialerwahn erwischt, insgesamt netto 230 Euro für
> 090090001090 /88 /87.



Wie ist es denn bei Dir zur Einwahl der Nummer 90090001087 gekommen? Ist die Datei Dir bekannt? Würde mich mal interessieren. Nach Auskunft der RegTP war es die javainfo.exe, nach Auskunft des Forumsmitglieds TSCoreNinja war es die Datei icon.exe.

@TSCoreNinja:
Kannst Du zu meinen Dateien schon etwas näheres sagen?

@Gabriela:
Hat bei Dir die Sicherung der Dateien geklappt?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und javainfo.exe/icon.exe*



			
				nomoredialerplease schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja:
> Kannst Du zu meinen Dateien schon etwas näheres sagen?


Nicht mehr, als auch so schon kurz angedeutet. 

Die javainfo.exe ist ein Trojaner, der die icon.exe auf die Platte holt, und vermutlich noch ein paar andere uebele Sachen macht. Im Zusammenspiel mit der icon.exe macht der vermutlich noch etwas mehr, da das Programm ob toten Downloads aber abbricht, ist das nicht nachzuvollziehen. Und die icon.exe hat die entscheidenden Routinen zur Anwahl drin, aber keine Rufnummer. Vermutlich holt der sich die aus dem Netz... Leider fehlen auch die Kommandozeilenparamter, die im Aufruf verwendet werden.
Andererseits reicht dies definitv, um einen Missbrauch zu untermauern...

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Qoppa (9 Juli 2004)

Tv 175 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtigste ist das Ihr erst garnicht bezahlt! Hinter dem Geld herrennen ist viel schwieriger !
> Man brauch auch garnicht beweisen dass man einen Dialer auf dem Rechner hatte. Es gilt die Beweislastumkehr- die müssen beweisen dass Ihr einen legalen Dialer benutzt habt und eine Leistung dafür bekommen habt


So ist es. Aber man sollte daran erinnern, daß diese sog. Beweislastumkehr in Dialerfällen nicht jedem Anwalt und jedem Richter bekannt ist (siehe nebenstehenden Fall), - daher ist es, um sicherzugehen, wichtig diese Argumentation ausführlich (und auf den eigenen Fall bezogen) vorzutragen.

Interessant auch die Erfolgsquote Deines Anwalts. Umgekehrt muß das heißen, daß sich immer noch viele von den Drohungen einschüchtern lassen und lieber zahlen anstatt sich zu wehren ...


----------



## nomoredialerplease (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und javainfo.exe/icon.exe*

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
"Nicht mehr, als auch so schon kurz angedeutet. 

Die javainfo.exe ist ein Trojaner, der die icon.exe auf die Platte holt, und vermutlich noch ein paar andere uebele Sachen macht."

Jetzt habe es sogar ich begriffen 

Vielen Dank nochmal...

....und allen ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Gabriela (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo
@nomoredialerplease
ja hab paar Dateien noch gefunden,
aber das sind so Dateien mit "zahlen+bustaben".class
also so ein "class"-Datei-Typ sagt mir nix,
aber das soll der Trojaner sein, weil unser Anti-Virus Programm das als solches erkannt hat.

und dann noch diese, aber nur als Excel-Datei, weil ich diese nicht speichern konnte:

VerifierBug.class
Backup of an infected file 896 bytes                    Trojan.ByteVerify
Dienstag, 1. Juni 2004 12:48:04

BB.class
Backup of an infected file 19.4 KB                      Trojan.ByteVerify
Dienstag, 1. Juni 2004 12:48:04

Beyond.class

Backup of an infected file 1.91 KB                      Trojan.ByteVerify
Dienstag, 1. Juni 2004 12:48:04

Kann einer von euch damit was anfangen ???

Gabi


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 Juli 2004)

Gabriela schrieb:
			
		

> VerifierBug.class
> Backup of an infected file 896 bytes Trojan.ByteVerify
> Dienstag, 1. Juni 2004 12:48:04
> 
> Kann einer von euch damit was anfangen ???


Einst auch aufgefunden in der "Installation" vom Matlock Dialer. Dank Kristallkugel kann ich auch sagen, was die macht (zur Anschauung fuer Java-Kundige  der ). Irgendwo im Matlock Thread steht auch das Microsoft Security Bulletin

```
public class Beyond
{

    public static void Work(String s)
    {
        try
        {
            PolicyEngine.assertPermission(PermissionID.SYSTEM);
            String s1 = System.getProperty("os.name").toLowerCase();
            if(s1.startsWith("windows"))
            {
                Worker worker = new Worker();
                worker.Work();
                Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C:\\web.exe" + s);
            }
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            System.out.println(throwable.toString());
        }
    }

    public Beyond()
    {
        try
        {
            PolicyEngine.assertPermission(PermissionID.SYSTEM);
            String s = System.getProperty("os.name").toLowerCase();
            s.startsWith("windows");
        }
        catch(Throwable throwable)
        {
            System.out.println(throwable.toString());
        }
    }
}
```
Koenntest Du mir mal  bitte die *.class Files zuschicken?  Dann guckt ich da mal rein (gezippt an eine PN anhaengen).
Interessant waere es auch, wenn Du eine Datei mit der Endung jar findest, die zum Datum passt.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Gabriela (12 Juli 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja

Du müßtest jez Post haben


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Ich find den dialer nicht, hab aber 75 ? kosten!!*

hallo! trotz regelmäßigem einsatz von spybot und antivir hab ich mir den dialer eingefangen und der hat auch gleich satte 75 ? kosten verursacht!
leider find ich keinerlei verdächtige programme auf meinem rechner!!!
wie werde ich ihn wieder los????
danke für die hilfe! götz


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*0900 90001087*

Hi, liebe Leser,

auch wir sind von dieser Dialer-Nummer betroffen. Dürfen für 29 sek. 25,81 zzgl. MwSt. bezahlen.
Haben gleich Einspruch erhoben. Wir hoffen, mit Erfolg.
Mal gucken, ob wir damit durch kommen. 
Es war nirgends ein Feld mit "OK" oder ähnlichem.
Die Seite hatte sich im Hintergrund geöffnet.
Leider hab ich es erst nach 29 sek. gemerkt.
Wenn jemand noch Tipps hat, wie wir weiter damit verfahren sollen, dann bitte Antwort.
Danke,
die Cuxis


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Juli 2004)

In einem unnoetigen weiteren Thread zur Rufnummer 0900-90001087  gabs durchaus interessante Infos.


			
				EL_Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Mein AntiViren-Programm hat den Trojaner erkannt und gelöscht. Als Datei hat er mir count4[1].jar genannt. Vielleicht weiss jemand noch was dazu ???


Die Counters4.jar wird als JAVA_BYTEVER.A erkannt. Interessant ist die Verbreitungsinfo von Trendmicro,
insbesondere der Anstieg Ende April/Anfang Mai. 
Man beachte das Diagramm!

Interessante Daten:

Computers infected since May 23, 2003
Europe 121,305

Top 10 Countries
Deutschland, Platz 10,  5,576 Infektionen

Rate of Infections
Europa 2.3 %

Sehr nett, dass sich da die Herren von Consul Info mit ihrem Dialer dran beteiligt haben.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja

PS @Mods, habt Ihr Erfahrung, ob mein Link auf den Graph von Trendmicro rechtlich/nach Netiquette OK ist, wenn nicht, bitte einsacken.

_Nee, ganz ok ist das nicht. Deshalb habe ich das mal geändert. Dino_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2004)

Also ich will ja nichts sagen, aber so viele Beschwerden gegen Consul Info wie seit diesem Trojaner gab's ja noch nie. UNd dabei wurden doch erst 'ne Menge CI-Dialer kassiert. (Gegen die gab es hier zumindest relativ wenig Klagen)
Wieviel % der C.I.-Einwahlen sind denn betroffen? Wäre mal eine interessante Frage an Herrn C. (v.a. an A.C.!): War das nun ein einzelner webmaster, oder doch eher was systematisches? 
... ich meine, man darf ja mal so ketzerisch fragen...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*090090001087 und 090090001088*

Hallo,

habe mir auch den oder die Dialer 090090001087 und 090090001088 gefangen, jeweils für 30,00 EUR bei 24 und 23 Sekunden Einwahlzeit.
Bin noch am Anfang meines Ärgers und werde erst nicht bezahlen. 
Ich schließen mich "Schweenden Verfahren" an.

Die Telekom ist keine wirklich große Hilfe, sie müßte ja gegn einen Kunden vorgehen. 

Ich habe einen Eintrag von einem Herrn ..... Benzstraße 2 
64646 Heppenheim gefunden, der Vertretungsberechtiger der Fa. Netzwelt Plus GmbH ist und die gleiche Anschrift hat, seltsam? Wenn jemand die Nummer hat, bitte melden. Würde dem gerne ein paar Fragen stellen.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Würde dem gerne ein paar Fragen stellen.


Schön, endlich mal wieder einer, der direkt den Kontakt zum Registrierungsverpflichteten sucht. Aber bitte nur schriftlich und dann bekommst Du auch eine Antwort - nenne aber auf jeden Fall die Einwahlnummer und die Einwahldaten gemäß Deiner Telefonrechnung. Und sei möglichst freundlich, denn evtl. wirst Du so von der Rechnung befreit.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo,
kann mich dem hier auch anschließen, habe gestern meine Telefonrechnung vom letzen Monat bekommen.
Und es sind ebenfalls vom 12.06.04 mit der Nummer 090090001087 der Betrag von 25,81 € abgebucht.
Ich kann mich aber weder an eine Einwahl, noch an eine Meldung bzw. Hinweis meines Antivirenprogramms bzw. Popupblockers erinnern.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt.

Schönen Gruß an alle hier.

Chilli


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*Dialer*

Auch ich habe eine Rechnung, in der sich ein Dialer unbemerkt eingewählt hat. Nr   -1088. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Gabriela (14 Juli 2004)

@michel333

lies dir diesen Thread mal durch der wird dir sicherlich helfen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6428

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Habe mich jetzt auch registriert und bin somit auch per pn erreichbar.
> Beim durchsuchen meines PC's bin ich auf ein paar Datein gestoßen, die vielleicht interessant sein könnten. Einige haben hier von isearch.exe, bellasde.exe und javainfo.exe geschrieben, die evtl. in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Dialer (0900-90001087) stehen.
> ...


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juli 2004)

Dialer-Dateien schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Habe mich jetzt auch registriert und bin somit auch per pn erreichbar.[...]



Jetzt mußt du dich nur noch einloggen und danach nochmal ein Posting absetzen, damit wir auch wissen unter welchem Nick du angemeldet bist.
Bei deinem letzten Posting warst du vieleicht schon angemeldet, aber noch nicht eingelogt.

MfG
L.


----------



## EL_Tobi (14 Juli 2004)

Jetzt bin ich aber eingelogged.


EL_Tobi.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

hallo,

mich hat es auch erwischt. habe zwei verbindungen zur 090090001087 am 14.06. und am 22.06.  !
letztere ist nur 1 sekunde lang, da ich das merkwürdige verhalten (aktive verbindung wurde getrennt und sofort neue ohne modemlautsprecher aufgebaut) gemerkt habe und mein modem sofort ausgeschaltet habe. hab den betrag bei der TK nicht bezahlt und widerspruch eingelegt, die RegTP und FST informiert, bei der poliziei strafanzeige gestellt und die netzwelt plus kontaktiert. die haben auch sofort mit einem standart schreiben geantwortet, dass sie garnichts machen können und ich mich an die consul-info b.v. wenden soll.
auf meinem pc hat der dailer fast keine spuren hinterlassen. konnte nur eine datei namens "20004.exe" sichern die genau das datum und die uhrzeit der ersten einwahl am 14.06. hat. außerdem wurde im systemereignissprotokoll die einwahl zu "call" als nutzer "[email protected]" protokolliert. ad-ware hat einen merkwürdigen eintrag in der registrierung mit dem namen "alexa" gefunden. das war's aber auch schon. mehr ist auch manuel nicht zu finden.
da ich hier festgestellt habe, dass sehr viele betroffen sind frage ich, ob eine sammelklage geplant ist.
hat jemand schon post von der TK oder RegTP zum vofall erhalten und auch forderungen zum bezahlen von netzwelt plus und consul-info b.v.
lohnt es sich nochmal ein schreiben für die consul-info b.v. aufzusetzen um denen mitzuteilen das ihr dailer illegal ist?

hab jetzt gleich 0190/0900 sperren lassen und bin zum surfen auf linux und mozilla umgestiegen.

rigs


----------



## EL_Tobi (14 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> mich hat es auch erwischt. habe zwei verbindungen zur 090090001087 am 14.06. und am 22.06.  !
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2004)

EL_Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Goodlines AG ist nach meinen Recherchen die Muttergesellschaft von der Netzwelt Plus GmbH.


 ...und Goodlines gehört möglicherweise wiederum zu einer schweizer Gruppe, die höchst seriös ist, sogar Swisscom-Partner [das ist ungenau: sie kooperieren mit Swisscom] und (gründungs?-) Mitglied der "Mehrwertdienste-Spezialabteilung" ("Special Interest Group") der NOC...
siehe www.noconline.org/NOCworld/displayitem.asp%3Fitem%3Dcurrent%26displayid%3D268+%22ddd+com%22+noc&hl=de] google-cache [/url]. Was das bedeutet? Dass die ein großes Interesse haben müssten, den Fall zu klären, weil sich die "Branche" nicht mehr viele "Unklarheiten" erlauben darf. Der politische Gegenwind wird stärker...


----------



## Chilli (14 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo nochmal,
hab mich jetzt auch hier angemeldet...

Habe nun den Widerspruch bei der Telekom schriftlich eingelegt.
Habe nochmal mit dem Herren von der Telekom telefoniert, wegen der Sperrung der 0900/0190 Nummern...Also igendwie habe ich fast den Verdacht, die machen gemeinsame Sache.
Hat mir einen Text erzählt, von wegen wissen Sie schon und können Sie nichts machen und bla bla bla....aber er könne mir einen DialerSchutz verkaufen für 5 € pro Monat und das würde helfen! )
Ja, der Telekom vielleicht.
Na, jedenfalls hätte er mir dann die Sperre für 10 € geschalten. Aber nach einigem hin und her hat er sie dann kostenlos geschalten.

Bis bald hier


----------



## Dialomat (17 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, endlich mal wieder einer, der direkt den Kontakt zum Registrierungsverpflichteten sucht. Aber bitte nur schriftlich und dann bekommst Du auch eine Antwort - nenne aber auf jeden Fall die Einwahlnummer und die Einwahldaten gemäß Deiner Telefonrechnung. Und sei möglichst freundlich, denn evtl. wirst Du so von der Rechnung befreit.


Deine Formulierung dürfte hier von vielen missverstanden werden. Sie klingt einfach etwas zu sehr nach Dankbarkeit, findest du nicht?

Hier die nur wenig sinnvolle und aufschlussreiche Antwort der Netzwelt Plus auf meine Einwendungen gegen die Arbeitsweise, Rechtsgültigkeit und Abrechnung des mometanen Dialerangriffs:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> bezugnehmend auf Ihre Anfrage, teilen wir Ihnen mit, Inhaber der Rufnummer 09009-0001087 ist die NETZWELT Plus GmbH.
> 
> Diese Rufnummer wurde uns durch die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) zugeteilt (§ 43 Absatz 3 TKG). Bei der Reg TP wurden auch die Dialer registriert, die zusammen mit der Rufnummer ein Dialerabrechnungssystem bilden. Die registrierten Dialer entsprechen in allen Punkten den Erfordernissen, die § 43 Absatz 5 (TKG) in Verbindung mit der Verfügung Nr. 54 der RegTP (Amtsblatt Nr. 24/03) an einen gesetzeskonformen Dialer stellen. In dieser Verfügung werden die Mindestanforderungen ( Tarif- bzw. Entgeldinformationen, Versionsnummer, Hashwert, explizite Zustimmung des Nutzers zur Installation und Aktivierung des Dialers, Angabe der Mehrwertdienstnummer) beschrieben, die ein registrierter Dialer erfüllen muss. Die NETZWELT Plus GmbH hat diese Rufnummer in Verbindung mit den registrierten Dialern der niederländischen Firma:
> ...


Ja, ja, ich weiß, Reducal. Ich war wahrscheinlich nicht freundlich genug. Und so undiplomatisch direkt...
Na gut, ein Versuch wars wert.


----------



## dotshead (17 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> da ich hier festgestellt habe, dass sehr viele betroffen sind frage ich, ob eine sammelklage geplant ist.
> rigs



JEHOVA


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> .... etwas zu sehr nach Dankbarkeit, findest du nicht?


Ich neige sogar dazu noch einen drauf zu legen: _Schleimigkeit!_ Aber wenn´s der Sache dient? Ich schreibe auch immer an meine Gegner was von "sehr geehrte ..." und mir schwellt alleine dabei schon der Kamm; die freundlichen Grüße sind dann auch i. d. R. nicht ernst gemeint.   

Aber zurück zur Sache - die Netzwelt plus weiß nur dass sie das Paket nach Holland weiter gereicht haben. Die haben null Daten und stellen sich in Unkenntnis quer zu den Einwendungen des Widerspruchsführers. Die sind nur der Registrierungsverpflichtete alles weitere läuft über QuestNet und die Consul-Info (oder evtl. die Icom Media AG, Köln). Allerdings sind die Heppenheimer in der Tat die Herren über die Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung an die CI. Hier hilft wohl doch nur eisernes Durchhalten, bis die Nummern 1087 und 1088 hoffentlich bald bei der RegTP entregistriert werden. Ich schätze, da werden wir aber schon 08 schreiben und der Druck der T-Com wächst in der Zwischenzeit zur zweiten oder dritten Mahnstufe heran.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze, da werden wir aber schon 08 schreiben und der Druck der T-Com wächst in der Zwischenzeit zur zweiten oder dritten Mahnstufe heran.


Ich sehe das Problem nicht.
Wenn eine Forderung unberechtigt ist, dann können die bis zur neunten Stufe mahnen. Die internen Buchungsabläufe können doch dem Kunden sowas von egal sein...


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die internen Buchungsabläufe können doch dem Kunden sowas von egal sein...


Eigentlich hast Du Recht. Aber wenn man mal so ein bitterböses Schreiben der T-Com in Händen hält, dann bekommt der eine oder andere schon oftmals weiche Knie und zahlt dann eben doch. Nur die wenigsten Betroffenen erfahren etwas um die Aufklärung zu dieser Sache. Die, die hier im Forum sind, können da eigentlich ganz froh drum sein, zumindest nicht alleine mit ihrem Problem da zu stehen und zumindest die Möglichkeit von Alternativen zu erfahren.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juli 2004)

Natürlich. Da hast Du vollkommen recht.
Ich für meinen Teil fühle mich aber deutlich besser, wenn ich eine nachweislich unberechtigte Forderung überhaupt nicht bezahle.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2004)

Dialer-Dateien schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen ist die Firma Netzwelt wohl ein Ableger der Goodlines AG.
> Beide sitzen in Heppenheim und haben laut Telekom eine gemeinsame Telefonnummer. Diese Verstrickungen......


Eher Verquickungen! Das ist eine Bürogemeinschaft von mindestens drei Firmen, die im Industriegebiet von Heppenheim mit nur einer handvoll Mitarbeitern auf guten 100 qm ihre Geschäfte macht.
Es ist in der Geschäftswelt durchaus üblich, verscheidene Geschäftsbereiche auf einzelne Firmen aufzuteilen, das vereinfacht die Administration und hat oft steuerliche Hintergründe bzw. richtet sich nach der Haftungsfrage.

_... und nun ab ins Schwimmbad!_


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo zusammen,

so, jetzt haben die es bei mir auch probiert, und ich soll 29,99 incl. MWSt. bezahlen - für 42 Sekunden. Habe also schon mal den Reaktionstest hier im Forum verloren... Vielen Dank für die vielen Tips und die Gewissheit, nicht der Einzige zu sein. 
Ich habe auf der Telekom-Homepage/Reklamation Einspruch erhoben und werde die Bank anweisen, eine Abbuchung des vollen Betrags nicht zuzulassen. 
Auf der Festplatte habe ich die Dateien
control.xml, count4.jar-4a5f2737-7c9f1695.idx, Del1D.tmp, 20008.exe und jhs24.tmp gefunden. 
Mal schaun, was passiert...
 Gruß,
 Dieter


----------



## nomoredialerplease (19 Juli 2004)

*090090001087: TK bucht Forderung aus!!*

Hallo liebe Geschädigten und "sonstigen" Leser,

es hat sich etwas getan!!!!

Heute Morgen habe ich einen Anruf des Rosa Riesen erhalten, dass man aufgrund meines Widerspruchs (Nr.1 + 2!) und des relativ geringen Betrages von rd. 28,-EURonen kulanterweise (Gelächter!) auf das weitere Inkasso verzichten und den Betrag ausbuchen werde....

In dem Gespräch konnte ich nicht umhin, dem MA meine Meinung zum Inkassoverhalten des Rosa Riesen in der Dialer-Angelegenheit zu unterbreiten. Info des MA: Man sei auch nicht glücklich mit der Regelung, aber gesetzlich verpflichtet, immer wieder Rufnummern zu vermieten, trotz bereits belasteter Geschäftsbeziehungen (im Falle N***elt pl*s und den Holländern). Man hoffe auf den Gesetzgeber (na, dann prost Mahlzeit).

Also, nicht nachlassen, immer schön wehren.....

...und nochmals vielen Dank an TSCoreNinja für die freundliche Hilfe.......


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087: TK bucht Forderung aus!!*



			
				nomoredialerplease schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Gespräch konnte ich nicht umhin, dem MA meine Meinung zum Inkassoverhalten des Rosa Riesen in der Dialer-Angelegenheit zu unterbreiten. Info des MA: Man sei auch nicht glücklich mit der Regelung, aber gesetzlich verpflichtet, immer wieder Rufnummern zu vermieten, trotz bereits belasteter Geschäftsbeziehungen (im Falle N***elt pl*s und den Holländern). Man hoffe auf den Gesetzgeber (na, dann prost Mahlzeit).


@mods: Könnte nicht jemand, v.a. aus der journalistischen Zunft, Big Magenta mit so einer Aussage konfrontieren? v.a. im Hinblick auf die Unterschiede zwischem dem deutschen "Big T" und der britischen "BT" (zB dort kostenlose PR-Sperre, afaik) usw...


----------



## Chilli (19 Juli 2004)

*Betreff: Re: 090090001087: TK bucht Forderung aus!!*

Ich hatte auch schon einen Gedanken daran verschwendet, ob sich nicht z. B.  solche Sendungen wie Stern TV oder Akte 2004 für so ein verstricktes Thema interessieren würden...
Hat von Euch schon mal einer diesbezüglich was unternommen?

Gruß
Chilli


----------



## stieglitz (19 Juli 2004)

Zu diesem und verwandten Themen kam schon oft etwas im Fernsehen.
Es werden hier im Forum auch immer mal wieder Anfragen von Redakteuren eingstellt.
Einfach mal in den Foren rumblättern.
Sicherlich könnte es noch mehr sein, damit die Bevölkerung aufgeklärt wird. Aber es gibt einfach zu viel merkbefreite, die kriegen schlichtweg gar nichts mit.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt einfach zu viel merkbefreite, die kriegen schlichtweg gar nichts mit.



So krass würde ich das nicht ausdrücken, es gibt einfach eine sehr große Zahl von "Otto Normalos" , die 
andere Interessen haben , und für die das Internet ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ist 
und auch niemanden haben, den sie fragen könnten. Den Weg in solche Foren finden (leider )
eben doch nur relativ wenige.

Außerdem sind die Beiträge im TV entweder an unmöglichen Sendeplätzen, reißerisch 
aufgebauscht und tragen  in aller Regel nicht gerade zu echter Aufklärung bei, außer diffuser Verunsicherung

tf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sind die Beiträge im TV entweder an unmöglichen Sendeplätzen, reißerisch
> aufgebauscht und tragen  in aller Regel nicht gerade zu echter Aufklärung bei, außer diffuser Verunsicherung



Ich muss technofreak an dieser Stelle leider zustimmen. Ich selber arbeite bei einem großen deutschen TV-Sender. Die meisten Beiträge über Themen wie in diesem Forum hier sind handwerklich schlecht gemacht. Ich denke da vor allem an diverse "Service-Sendungen" der privaten TV-Sender. Aber auch die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten bekleckern sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Es kann eben nur besser werden. 
Im Übrigen interessiert es den rosa Riesen nicht die Bohne, ob irgend eine Sendung negativ über deren Geschäfte berichtet. Dies ist eben das Problem, wenn eine Firma die Monopolstellung einnimmt. Und in Deutschland ist das immer noch der Fall.....
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !  :lol: 

Grüße an alle.

EL_Tobi.


----------



## EL_Tobi (19 Juli 2004)

Ich habe wieder mal vergessen mich einzuloggen....


EL_Tobi.


----------



## dotshead (19 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss technofreak an dieser Stelle leider zustimmen. Ich selber arbeite bei einem großen deutschen TV-Sender. Die meisten Beiträge über Themen wie in diesem Forum hier sind handwerklich schlecht gemacht. Ich denke da vor allem an diverse "Service-Sendungen" der privaten TV-Sender. Aber auch die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten bekleckern sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Es kann eben nur besser werden.



Der Hammer ist Sat 1 AKNE 04, die anschliessend auch keine Probleme haben, kritische Beiträge im Forum einfach verschwinden zu lassen, z.B. den cokure-Thread.


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2004)

EL_Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe wieder mal vergessen mich einzuloggen....
> 
> EL_Tobi.



Mach mal das Häkchen beim nächsten Anmelden bei "Bei jedem Besuch automatisch anmelden: "

dann kann dir das nicht mehr passieren   

tf


----------



## Dialomat (20 Juli 2004)

*Antwort von der RegTP*

Für alle, die noch keine Antwort von der RegTP bekommen haben, hier ein Auszug aus der heute eingetroffenen Mitteilung auf mein Fax:



> [...]
> 
> Damit wir gegen vermutlich rechtswidrig eingesetzte Dialer vorgehen können, muss der entsprechende Verbindungsaufbau von uns nachvollzogen werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist alles verständlich, lässt aber nur eine einzige Hoffnung zu: Nur wenn genügend (was heißt das hier?) Beschwerden zu dieser Nummer eingehen, kann auf übliche (aber hier nicht vorhandene!) Beweise verzichtet werden. 

*Wer sich also noch nicht bei der RegTP beschwert hat, sollte dies umgehend tun: Formblatt downloaden, ausfüllen und irgendwie abschicken!*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

hallo an alle, die ihre sache unter 30 eur ausgebucht bekommen habe.

bitte schickt mir eure tel. nr. bitte...

die brauchen die vom rosa riesen, um auch bei mir auszubuchen.

die sagen, dass das mit der ausbucherei net sein darf und ich lüge!!!
gruss,


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bitte schickt mir eure tel. nr. bitte...



und wie soll das gehen? Wie  schon im anderen Thread , melde dich ann , dann 
kannst du mit anderen per PN Infos austauschen, nicht öffentlich per Posting im Forum! 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo, bei mir hat am 20.06.2004 um 06:03:16 für 30:14 Minuten auch ein Dialer die 090090001087 angewählt. (CapiDog Log)
In der Eventlog hab ich dazu folgendes gefunden: 

20.06.2004 06:03:26 Application Popup Informationen
"Anwendungspopup: sexymen.exe - Fehler in Anwendung: Die Anweisung in ""0x004010c4"" verweist auf Speicher in ""0x00000000"". Der Vorgang
""written"" konnte nicht auf dem Speicher durchgeführt werden.
Klicken Sie auf ""OK"", um das Programm zu beenden.
Klicken Sie auf ""Abbrechen"", um das Programm zu debuggen. "
20.06.2004 06:03:28 RemoteAccess Informationen 
"Der Benutzer ""[email protected]"" hat eine Verbindung mit ""call"" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts ""ISDN1-1""."
20.06.2004 06:33:30 RemoteAccess Informationen 
"Die Verbindung mit ""call"", hergestellt durch den Benutzer ""[email protected]"" unter Verwendung des Geräts ""ISDN1-1"", wurde getrennt."

Zum besagten Zeitpunkt lief auch CapiDog 1.43, was so konfiguriert war, dass bei 0190 und 0900 Nummern gewarnt werden soll. Es gab aber keine Warnung .. und da CapiDog in dem Protokoll auch die Nummer mitgeschrieben hat (20.06.2004,06:03:16,30:14,2,>,,090090001087) muss der Dialer wohl die Warnung "geblockt" haben. 
Außerdem glaube ich, dass der Dialer so'ne Art "Inaktivitätstimer" integriert hat.. weil ich an dem Tag um 04:45:04 die Verbindung getrennt habe (die Eventlog / CapiDog-Log davon braucht ja keiner , und dann noch ein bischen rumgeklickt habe.. und wahrscheinlich zum letzten mal um 5:03 die Maus bewegt habe (also 60 Minuten vor dem "Fehler in der Anwendung"). Da der 20.06. ein Sonntag war, hätte ich eigentlich die XXL-Verbindung verbunden gelassen (über Nacht), aber beim Surfen davor war ich auf ner' Webseite (mit MyIE.. also nem IE-Clone.. später is man immer schlauer *gnarf*), durch die irgendwie meine Verbindung getrennt wurde. (Da aber kein Icon im Tray o.ä. auftauchte und auch CapiDog keine Einwahl feststellte, dachte ich, das sich nur die Verbindung "aufgehangen" hat.) 
Naja, danach hab' ich mal Adaware laufen lassen.. hat auch einiges gefunden.. außerdem hab' ich mir mit TaskInfo mal die Tasks genauer angeguckt.. dabei fielen mir xkzvaw.exe und msbb.exe auf, mssbb.exe ist laut WinTasks Process Library: 
Description: MSBB Web3000 spyware application that is included with some adware products and is started from the registry when Windows is loaded.
Company: 180Solutions.com

Zu 180Solutions.com hat Adaware noch das gefunden: 
180SOLUTIONS
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
obj[0]=RegKey : SOFTWARE\180solutions\msbb
obj[1]=RegKey : SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Management\ARPCache\nCASE
obj[2]=RegKey : Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\msbb
obj[3]=RegKey : SOFTWARE\180solutions\msbb
obj[56]=RegValue : Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
obj[58]=RegValue : Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
obj[62]=RegKey : Software\180solutions
obj[71]=File : c:\dokume~1\admini~1\lokale~1\temp\msbb.exe
obj[73]=File : c:\winnt\ijcbufgh.exe

180SOLUTIONS
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
obj[7]=File : c:\dokumente und einstellungen\administrator\lokale einstellungen\temp\ncmyb.dll

zu xkzvaw.exe hab' ich nichts gefunden.. evtl. war das der Trojaner?! 
Ich habe leider keine mehr von den 3 exe-Files.. auch keine Temporary Internet Files .. der Verlauf ist auch weg.

Auf der Telefonrechnung steht eine Verbindung  zum "PRS / 0900/01900/012" für 25,85€, allerdings unter den "Verbindungen der Deutschen Telekom".

Man sollte ja jetzt der Telekomrechnungsstelle schriftlich dazu auffordern den Betrag xx des Anbieters yy nicht mit abzubuchen. Aber wie soll man das jetzt Formulieren (wenn der Anbieter die Deutsche Telekom ist)?

Naja.. 09009 Nummern sind bei Dialern ja nicht erlaubt.. also hat man doch eigentlich gute Chancen das Geld zubehalten, oder? 
Sorry für den "etwas langen Text"..  .. und danke für jede Antwort 

Mfg kugel


----------



## dotshead (21 Juli 2004)

> Naja.. 09009 Nummern sind bei Dialern ja nicht erlaubt.. also hat man doch eigentlich gute Chancen das Geld zubehalten, oder?



AFAIK sind 09009 Nummern nur bei Dialern erlaubt.


----------



## icke40 (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001087 und 090090001088*



			
				Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Geschädigte,

gleiches Problem, wie schon so oft diskutiert.
Habe von Netzwelt plus exakt die gleiche Antwort erhalten.
Es ist also Scheiß egal, in welchen Ton man schreibt oder anruft oder, oder, oder............ 

Habe an den Verbraucherschutz, die Regulierungsbehörde, Wettbewerbszentrale und den Rosa Riesen gefaxt und geschrieben.

Die Ergebnisse sind ernüchternt:
- RR bucht trotzdem ab trotz Einzugsermächtigungsstop
- RR schreibt: " ......, vielen Dank für o.a. Schreiben. Wir bedauern, dass Sie Anlass zur Reklamation haben.
Wir haben Ihr Schreiben in Bearbeitung gegeben und bitten Sie daher unoch um etwas Geduld, bis wir zu Ergebnissen unseere Überprüfung auf Sie zukommen
Mfg ....."

- DSW schreibt ich solle mich mit dem Netzwerkbetzreiber in verbindung setzen.

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper

Wir sind die Gearschten und alle lächeln nur!!!!
 :evil: 

Naja muss die Rechtschutz wieder herhalten.

In dem Sinne - handelt alle nach dem Prinzip der Antwort im spammer-hammer - Forum auf meine Anfrage:
www.spammer-hammer.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=235 

mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.

In dem Sinne N8 und viel Erfolg

icke 40


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

_Nur so als Ergänzung:_ die Netzwelt plus arbeitet mEn konterproduktiv. Die wissen genau, dass ihr Dialer (der von QuestNet) gecrackt wurde und würden sich leicht tun, sich an die Grasbrunner ran zu hängen - tuen sie aber nicht, die Heppenheimer suchen Streit und den werden sie auch haben.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> > Naja.. 09009 Nummern sind bei Dialern ja nicht erlaubt.. also hat man doch eigentlich gute Chancen das Geld zubehalten, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK sind 09009 Nummern nur bei Dialern erlaubt.


Da hatte ich wohl was falsch verstanden, hab gerade nochmal nachgelesen  .. hoffentlich reicht die Tatsache, dass sich ne' Sekunde vor der Einwahl n Programm selber "exploitet" (kA wie man sowas sonst nennen soll) hat. 

Mfg kugel


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

*Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*

Chilli schrieb :


> Habe nochmal mit dem Herren von der Telekom telefoniert, wegen der Sperrung der 0900/0190 Nummern...Also igendwie habe ich fast den Verdacht, die machen gemeinsame Sache.



 Ich habe auch den Verdacht das der "Rosa Riese" gar kein Interesse an dem Verbot dieser Dialer hat.
Schließlich verdient er ja doppelt; am Dialer und der Rufnummernsperre (10€).

Post vom RR habe ich jetzt auch mit dem freundlichen Hinweis auf Seiler & Kollegen.
Mal sehen wies weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*



			
				speedmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Chilli schrieb :
> 
> 
> > ... die machen gemeinsame Sache.
> ...


Leute, das ist ziemlich naives Gerede/-schreibse! Die T-Com hat es nicht nötig, sich hinter deratigen Minimalverdiensten stark zu machen - die nehmen nur ihre zugewiesenen Aufgaben aus diversen Vertragsverhältnissen wahr.

Beispiel: wird morgen einem Dialer der Netzwelt plus die Registrierung entzogen, dann interessiert die T-Com die Zahlungsverpflichtung von heute überhaupt nicht mehr. Da greift dann der Spruch: _"...was interessiert mich heute mein Geschwätz von gestern!"_ 
Da die Netzwelt plus Großhändler von T-Com-Nummern ist, werden denen dann übrigens bei einer Folgeabrechnung die Storno´s wieder gegenbelastet. Sollte zwischenzeitlich die Anbietervergütung bereits auf das Konto der Consul-Info geflossen sein, dann gucken die Netzweltler genauso in die Röhre, wie heute die betroffenen Widerspruchsführer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> speedmaster schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ob sie's nötig hat oder nicht, sie tut es!


----------



## icke40 (27 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*

Hallo Leute,

dass der RR. daran verdient oder nicht steht doch hier nicht zur Debatte. Es hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich durch die Rufnummernsperre zu schützen, dann ist nämlich der Schwarze Peter beim RR.
Wer es nicht tut, wie ich, hat dann halt den Ärger. :argue: 

Nun was ist in meinem Fall passiert.
- Habe Einzugsermächtigung gecancelt
- Geld zurückgebucht
- Entgelte außer Dialer überwiesen
- Aufforderung erhalten Buchungskonto zu begleichen
- Anruf bei Rechnungsstelle RR kurze Klärung, denn die Damen die da sitzen machen auch nur ihren Job (Nichts ist schlimmer als alle über einen Kamm zu scheren), dass ich gegen die Ausgleichsaufforderung Widerspruch einlegen soll.:abgelehnt:
- Habe ich gemacht 
- Nunmehr wird wohl die Telekom die Verbindungsentgeltzahlungsaufforderungen an Netzwelt Plus weitergeben

Auf das was dann kommt, bin ich sehr gespannt!!!!! :bash: 

Also Leute palavert nicht ewig rum, sucht nicht nach der Seite, dem Programm usw. was für die Verbindungen verantwortlich ist - 
...................., die durch den Dialer verursacht wurden (UND NUR DIE!!!!!) an den RR,
UND nehmt die 9,90 € für die Rufnummernsperre EINMALIG in die Hand und schütz Euch so vor weiteren Dialern, es sei denn jemand "braucht" die Dialer-Dienste.

Ich denke mal, wenn sich das häuft, werden auch die Verantwortlichen des RR. aufwachen und etwas gegen Netzwelt Plus tun.:motz: 

Grüsse aus Berlin

icke40

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, pauschale Zahlungsbokottaufforderungen sind nicht zulässig,
siehe NUB tf /mod _


----------



## Chilli (28 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*

Hallo mal wieder,
also die ersten 3 Schritte habe ich auch schon hinter mir...
Vielleicht sollte man noch ergänzen, dass auf alle Fälle auch die Beschwerde/Meldung bei der RegTP sinnvoll ist. Einfach Formblatt downloaden, ausfüllen und wegschicken.

Bis bald
Chilli


>Nun was ist in meinem Fall passiert.
>- Habe Einzugsermächtigung gecancelt
>- Geld zurückgebucht
>- Entgelte außer Dialer überwiesen
>- Aufforderung erhalten Buchungskonto zu begleichen
>- Anruf bei Rechnungsstelle RR kurze Klärung, denn die Damen die da >sitzen machen auch nur ihren Job (Nichts ist schlimmer als alle über >einen Kamm zu scheren), dass ich gegen die Ausgleichsaufforderung >Widerspruch einlegen soll.:abgelehnt:
>- Habe ich gemacht 
>- Nunmehr wird wohl die Telekom die >Verbindungsentgeltzahlungsaufforderungen an Netzwelt Plus weitergeben
>
>Auf das was dann kommt, bin ich sehr gespannt!!!!! :bash: 
>
>Also Leute palavert nicht ewig rum, sucht nicht nach der Seite, dem >Programm usw. was für die Verbindungen verantwortlich ist - 
>............................................ die >durch den Dialer verursacht wurden (UND NUR DIE!!!!!) an den RR,
>UND nehmt die 9,90 € für die Rufnummernsperre EINMALIG in die Hand >und schütz Euch so vor weiteren Dialern, es sei denn jemand "braucht" >die Dialer-Dienste.
>


_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, pauschale Zahlungsbokottaufforderungen sind nicht zulässig,
siehe NUB tf /mod _


----------



## Chilli (28 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*

Siehe da, geht doch...soeben kam der Anruf von der Beschwerdestelle des RR.
Da es sich um einen relativ kleinen Betrag (25€) handelt, es das erste mal ist, ich ein guter Kunde bin....bla bla bla, werden sie die Forderung von Netzwelt an mich kulanterweise stornieren.

Also, nur nicht locker lassen, Freunde!

Schöne Grüße

Chilli

>





			
				Chilli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mal wieder,
> >also die ersten 3 Schritte habe ich auch schon hinter mir...
> >Vielleicht sollte man noch ergänzen, dass auf alle Fälle auch die >Beschwerde/Meldung bei der RegTP sinnvoll ist. Einfach Formblatt >downloaden, ausfüllen und wegschicken.
> >
> ...


----------



## Dialomat (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: Beitrag von Ghilli 14.07.2004*



			
				Chilli schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe da, geht doch...soeben kam der Anruf von der Beschwerdestelle des RR.
> Da es sich um einen relativ kleinen Betrag (25€) handelt, es das erste mal ist, ich ein guter Kunde bin....bla bla bla, werden sie die Forderung von Netzwelt an mich kulanterweise stornieren.
> 
> Also, nur nicht locker lassen, Freunde!



Toller Spruch, oder? 
Und exakt der gleiche, den ich auch eben am Telefon gehört hab. 
"Aus Kulanzgründen verzichten wir auf die 30€". 
Obwohl die Nummer bei der RegTP noch nicht als gesperrt auftaucht (die Dialer-DB funktioniert aber natürlich auch nicht...). 

Da aber telefonsiche Auskünfte rechtlich nicht relevant sind, scheint nach wie vor alles offen zu sein, bis sich die Sache von selbst erledigt oder ich Post von der TK (positiv) oder Seiler (negativ) bekomme.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2004)

Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> (die Dialer-DB funktioniert aber natürlich auch nicht...).


was verstehts du unter Dialer-DB ?
Die Reg-TP Anfrage für :
RegTP Anfrage 090090001087 
funktioniert, und (leider!) stehn die Dialer noch als registriert drin...
seltsamerweise lassen sich aber nur die ersten 10 der 31  angegebenen aufrufen, klicken auf weiter 
bringt nichts....
 "1 bis 10 von 31 gefundenen Datensätzen " 

cp


----------



## Dialomat (31 Juli 2004)

*Dialer-DB*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was verstehts du unter Dialer-DB ?
> Die Reg-TP Anfrage für :
> RegTP Anfrage 090090001087
> funktioniert, und (leider!) stehn die Dialer noch als registriert drin...



Wir verstehen uns schon richtig, aber du als _Senior _müsstest doch die Eigenheiten dieser DB kennen: 
Meist heisst es statt deiner erfolgreichen obigen Auskunft "keine Datensätze vorhanden", was im Erklärungstext als "technisches Problem" dargestellt wird und ganz einfach bedeutet, dass man Ergebnisse praktisch nicht zwischen "DB funktioniert nicht" und "Kein Datensatz" unterscheiden kann - ein für meinen Geschmack typischer Service der RegTP / der Telekombranche  
Als seriöser Programmierer benennt man solche Ergebnisse ehrlich als Fehler. 

Dass man momentan nicht mehr auf die Folgeseiten kommt, gehört für meinen Geschmack ebenfalls zur dilettantischen Beantwortungspolitik sehr ernsthafter Fragen.


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

@Dialomat 

es scheint tatsächlich so , daß die RegTP (mal wieder ) DB-"Probleme" hat , bei der Abfrage 
einer  anderen Nummer kommt auch nur noch "kein Datensatz" ....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Momentan scheint die RegTP tatsächlich Probleme mit ihrem System zu haben, da die ganze Site nicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

anpingen und tracen läßt sich die URL noch aber es scheint erhebliche technische Probleme 
zu geben..

tf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

*0900 9000 10 87*

haben auch das hier beschriebene problem,  und sind einer der wenig glücklichen die keine einzugsermächtigung der telekom gegeben haben. also habe ich die normale telekomrechnung bezahlt außer natürlich die verbindungen zu prs.
- natürlich auch schriftliche reklamation an die telekom und                      regulierungsbehörde,
das ist soweit klar und es sind "noch" keine kosten entstanden.  

aber jetzt werde ich von der deutschen telekom wie folgt angeschrieben:

sehr geehrte frau . . . . .  ,
vielen dank für ihr schreiben, mit dem sie uns gelegenheit zur
klärung ihres anliegens geben.

die deutsche telekom bietet ihren kunden - wie andere
netzbetreiben auch - rufnummer zu premium rate - diensten (rps)
mit der zugangskennzahl 0190/0900 an.

die hier strittigen verbindungen zu premium rate - diensten werden 
von folgendem unternehmen betrieben:

0900 9000 10 87        Netzwelt plus gmbh   (schon lange bekannt)

hierbei handelt es sich um einen anbieter, der von der deutschen
telekom die rufnummer erhalten hat.

seitens der deutschen telekom werden alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft, um im sinne unserer kunden einen optimalen
verbraucherschutz sicherzustellen. hierzu wird bereits vor vertragsabschluss mir dem jeweiligen inhalte - anbieter über eine 0190/0900 - rufnummer die seriosität seines angebots durch die
deutsche telekom geprüft.

erhalten wir nach inbetriebnahme der rufnummer hinweise, die an
der seriosität des angebotes zweifeln lassen, gehen wir diesen
umgehend und ausführlich nach. sofern hierbei ein vertragsverstoß
bzw. gekündigt und abgeschaltet.

demzufloge haben wir den von ihnen vorgetragenen sachverhalt
sorgfältig geprüft. hierbei konnten wir keinen anhaltspunkt dafür
finden, dass es sich um bei dem unter der o.g. - rufnummer angebotenen
dienst um ein unseriöses angebot handelt. auch ein anderer 
umstand, der ihre zahlungspflicht entfallen ließe, konnte dabei
nicht festgestellt werden.

bitte haben sie verständnis dafür, dass wir aufgrund der
vorgnannten gründe eine zurücknahme unserer berechtigten
entgeldforderung nicht zustimmen können. soweit zwischenzeitlich
nicht bereits erfolgt, bitten wir sie daher , ihr buchungskonto
bis spätestens......................................06.08.2004
vollständig auszugleichen.

sollten sie dennoch eine beschwerde zu diesem registrierten
dailer haben, wenden sie sich bitte mit vordruck
"beschwerdeformular regtp.pdf" direkt an die regulierungsbehörde.

um weitere entgeldaufkommen bei den 0190/0900 - rufnummer zu ver - 
meiden, bietet die deutsche telekom eine vielzahl von 
sperrmöglichkeiten an. damit können sie sowohl alle 0190/0900 -
rufnummern, als auch die rufnummern von auskunftdiensten, welche
eine weitervermittlung anbieten, für ihren anschluß zuverlässig
sperren.

Rufen sie uns an ! wir beraten sie gern unter der kostenlosen
hotline 0800 33 0 1000 rund um die uhr.

mit freundlichen gruß
i.a. _[...edit...]_

2 anlage (n)
formblatt regulierungsbehörde

natürlich haben wir die deutsche telekom angerufen (0800 33 0 1000)
und uns wurde gesagt das wir die summe von 25,82 € bezahlen müssen.

was müssen wir jetzt tun?
wir haben derzeit keine finanzielle möglichkeit einen anwalt einzuschalten.

_Name entfernt -siehe NuBs - Dino/mod_


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2004)

Was wirklich gtan werden kann, ist derzeit etwas unklar, die Meinungen hier Forum gehen da etwas auseinander. Generell sollte Dir dieser Link helfen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161&highlight=erste+hilfe

Das was die T-Com an Dich geschrieben hat, ist teilweise völliger Blödsinn und zeigt einmal mehr, wie ignorant mit den Endkunden umgegangen wird. Die allereinzige Prüfung, welche von der T-Com vorgenommen werden kann, ist die Prüfung der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP. Da dort aber ein Original-Dialer mit der Nummer registriert ist, entsteht daraus so ein unkorektes Schreiben. Die Nummer der Netzwelt plus GmbH wurde missbraucht, indem (parallel zum Original-Dialer) ein weiterer, illegaler Dialer mit genau den gleichen Parametern im Internet sein Unwesen trieb!

Die T-Com wird nie in der Lage sein, feststellen zu können, welche von den zwei Varianten bei Dir die Kosten verursacht hatte - letztendlich läuft alles auf ein Pattsituation hinaus, die bei einer Klage gegen Dich das Forderungsmanagement zum Einlenken bewegen wird.

Das alles braucht noch einige Zeit - Du musst durchhalten und darfst Dich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Wenn nur der unstrittige Teil bezahlt ist, passiert Dir gar nichts weiter. Die Einzelforderung musst Du mit der T-Com ausfechten. Wenn es nun darum geht, dass die nur noch die Einzelposition von Dir wollen, dann hattest Du bereits einen Widerspruch an die T-Com gerichtet. Hefte alle weiteren Schreiben säuberlich ab und antworte erst wieder, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bei Dir eingeht. Dem kannst Du widersprechen und danach bewertet die Gegenseite das Prozessausfallrisiko und klagt oder auch nicht.
Bis dahin wird die Sache jedoch geklärt sein, d. h. gucke ab und an mal hier ins Forum und mache Dich über die Suchfunktion zur Nummer 090090001087 kundig.


----------



## abgezockt (3 August 2004)

*telekomschreiben erhalten*

schon wieder ein neues schreiben von der deutschen telekom innerhalb weniger tage. . . 

Sehr geehrte Frau . . . . . .  ,
die deutsche Telekom verfährt nach den vom BGH gemäß dem
urteil vom 04.03.04 (AZ.: III ZR 96/03) aufgestellten Grund-
sätzen, wonach für Kunden keine Zahlungspflicht für Ver-
bindungen besteht, wenn der zugehörige  Dialer sich unbewusst,
ungewollt und ohne Verletzung der Sorgfaltpflichten durch den
Kunden installiert und aktiviert hat.

Der Nachweis hinsichtlich der vermuteten Wirkungsweise des
Dialers obliegt jedoch nach wie vor dem Kunden, da nur er in
Besitz des strittigen Dialers ist bzw. dessen Aktivitäten am
PC nachvollziehen kann.

Gemäß dem „Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190 er-
/0900 er – Mehrwertdienstesrufnummern“ müssen alle Dialer seit
15.08.03 bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und
Post (RegTP) registriert sein. In diesen Zusammenhang wurden
Auch die Voraussetzungen für die Anbietung von Dialer – Programmen
Im Sinne eines verbesserten Verbraucherschutzes erheblich
Verschärft.

Somit muss ein Dialer ab den 15.08.03 z.B. vor Aufbau der kos – 
tenindensiven Mehrwertverbindung deutlich auf die entstehenden
Kosten hinweisen. Weiterhin darf die Mehrwertverbindung erst
Dann aufgebaut werden, wenn der Nutzer dies vorher explizit
z.B. durch Eingabe der Buchstaben „ OK“ – bestätigt hat. Bei
Einhaltung dieser Vorgaben ist eine „ heimliche“ Installation
Bzw. Aktivierung des Dialers daher ausgeschlossen.

Wie wir Ihnen bereits mit Schreiben vom 29.07.04 dargelegt haben,
existieren für die Rufnummer 0900 9000 10 87 mehrere gültige
Registrierungen bei der RegTP. Damit haben wir gemäß den uns
Zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten die <<Rechtsmäßigkeit dieser
Verbindung belegt.

Für eine konkrete Überprüfung der tatsächlichen Funktionsweise
des strittigen Dialer ist daher zunächst erforderlich, den Hashwert dieses
Dialers zu ermitteln. Anhand dieses „digitalen Fingerabdruckes“ kann
dann die individuelle Registrierung des Dialer inklusive einer detaillierten
Funktionsbeschreibung in der Dialer – Datenbank der RegTP verifiziert
werden.

Anschließend haben Sie die Möglichkeit, bei der RegTP unter Vorlage
entsprechender Beweismittel Beschwerde darüber zu führen,
dass sich der Dialer nicht gesetzeskonform verhält. Bestätigt sich im
Rahmen der Überprüfung Ihres Einwandes durch die RegTP dieser
Verdacht, so wird dem dialer die Registrierung entzogen. Nur dann
Entfiele dann auch der Zahlungsanspruch gegenüber der deutschen
Telekom.

Wir erwarten den vollständigen Ausgleich der Rechnung vom 24.06.04
Bis zum 12.08.04.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag

...........

vor drei tagen habe ich schon mal was geschrieben, da war ich aber noch nicht registriert.

WIE SOLL ICH DEN HASHWERT ERMITTELN WENN ICH DEN DIALER NICHT FINDE ???    :help:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2004)

*Re: telekomschreiben erhalten*



			
				abgezockt schrieb:
			
		

> WIE SOLL ICH DEN HASHWERT ERMITTELN WENN ICH DEN DIALER NICHT FINDE?


Das geht nicht, da der Dialer (bzw. der Trojaner und seine Hilfsdateien) selbstlöschend waren.


----------



## abgezockt (3 August 2004)

*wie gehe ich vor ???*

was kann ich tun, die telekom besteht weiterhin auf mein rechnungsausgleichung und RegTP sagt die beweise reichen nicht aus :help: 
der nächste schritt von der telekom ist bestimmt mahnung inklusive mahngebühr, und ich habe doch kein geld für solch ein quatsch.


:help:


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2004)

Dann lass´ Dich halt erstmal mahnen. Solange der unstrittige Teil der Rechnung bezahlt worden ist, sollte nichts weiter passieren. Das Mahnwesen der T-Com wird (hoffentlich) in der nächsten Zeit eine Kehrtwendung machen. Bis dahin müsstest Du die Sache aussitzen.


----------



## galdikas (4 August 2004)

*Re: telekomschreiben erhalten*



			
				abgezockt schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder ein neues schreiben von der deutschen telekom innerhalb weniger tage. . .
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau . . . . . .  ,
> die deutsche Telekom verfährt nach den vom BGH gemäß dem
> ...



Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.

Der BGH hatte vielmehr entschieden, daß dann, wenn eine Schadensersatz-
pflicht des Mehrwertdienstebetrügers feststeht (sei es, weil der sich
durch eine vorsätzliche, sittenwidrige Schädigung ersatzpflichtig
gemacht hätte, was etwa bei einer Veranlassung zum Vertragsschluß durch 
eine vorsätzliche Täuschung mittels eines manipulierenden Dialers der Fall wäre, 
sei es, weil er wegen nachweislicher vorvertraglicher Pflichtverletzungen schadensersatzpflichtig geworden wäre), daß dann die Frage offenbleibe 
dürfe, ob wegen der heimlichen und ungewollten Anwahl schon von vorneherein 
mangels wirksamer Willenserklärung überhaupt kein Vertrag zwischen dem Mehrwertdienste-Betrüger und dem Computernutzer (bzw. Anschlußinhaber) zustandegekommen sein könnte, der Grundlage für irgendwelche 
Vergütungsansprüche des Mehrwertdienste-Betrüger hätte gewesen sein können:

"Dabei kann offen bleiben, ob ....  eine vertragliche Beziehung zwischen 
der Beklagten [Anschlußinhaberin] und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter 
ausscheidet, weil es bei der Herstellung der Verbindungen zu dem Dienst 
am Erklärungsbewußtsein des Sohnes der Beklagten fehlte (....) "
BGH - Heimliche Dialerverbindung
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh040304.htm

Das bedeutet:
Wenn (etwa wegen selbstlöschendem Dialer) keine Schadensersatzpflicht 
des Dialerbetrügers anhand des von ihm benutzten Dialers nachweisbar ist,
dann kann *nicht offenbleiben*, ob es überhaupt zu einem Vertrag zwischen
Dialerbetrüger und Anschlußinhaber[in] gekommen ist.

(Nur) Wenn eine Schadensersatzpflicht des Dialerbetrügers geltend gemacht
würde, dann hätte in der Tat der Anschlußinhaber die Beweislast für die
Umstände zu tragen, aus denen er seinen Schadensersatzanspruch her-
leiten möchte. (Nur) Insofern hat die Telekom Recht:



			
				Die Telekom in ihrem Antwortschreiben schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nachweis hinsichtlich der vermuteten
> Wirkungsweise des Dialers obliegt jedoch nach wie vor dem Kunden, da nur er in
> Besitz des strittigen Dialers ist bzw. dessen Aktivitäten am PC nachvollziehen kann.



Wenn der Anschlußinhaber jedoch keinen Schadensersatzanspruch geltend
macht, sondern vielmehr einen wirksamen Vertragsschluß bestreitet,
dann hätte der Dialerbetrüger zu belegen, daß der Anschlußinhaber eine
bewußte und gewollte Bestellung seiner Mehrwertdienstleistungen er-
klärt hat.



> WIE SOLL ICH DEN HASHWERT ERMITTELN WENN ICH DEN DIALER NICHT FINDE ???    :help:



Der BGH sagt: *Wenn* Du den Dialer findest und es Dir gelingt, seine rechtswidrige
Wirkungsweise und somit eine Schadensersatzpflicht des Dialerbetrügers nachweisen,
*dann* braucht nicht mehr geklärt zu werden, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag (und damit eine
 vertragliche Vergütungspflicht) zustandegekommen sein könnte. Denn dann könntest Du
 vom schadensersatzpflichtigen Dialerbetrüger jedenfalls verlangen Dich so zu stellen, wie
 Du ohne sein schädigendes Verhalten stehen würdest - nämlich ohne irgendeine
 (vertraglich oder wie auch immer begründete) Zahlungspflicht. 

D.h.: wenn Du keinerlei Spuren findest, hätte der Dialerbetrüger alle Tatsachen zu beweisen, mit denen er zweifelsfrei belegen kann, daß Du bewußt und gewollt eine Vertragsbeziehung zu seinen Bedingungen eingehen wolltest, wenn er aus diesem angeblichen Vertrag irgendwelche vertraglichen Zahlungsansprüche gegen Dich geltend machen wollte.

gal.


----------



## littleotzelot (6 August 2004)

*ich bekomme das Geld zurück von T-Com*

Bin auch "Netzwelt-geschädigt" und hatte endlose Diskussionen mit der T-Com.

Das GUTE  Ende vom Lied: eben rief mich der T-Com-Sachbearbeiter an und sagte, dass er ganz aktuell eine Nachricht erhalten habe, dass die Nummer gesperrt sei und ich eine Gutschrift über EUR 29,95 erhalte.

Juchu !

Ich hoffe, bei Euch klappt das auch ?!?!

Meldet Euch doch mal !


----------



## Dino (6 August 2004)

Die Abschaltung muss dann allerdings sehr aktuell sein - so aktuell, dass man bei der RegTP keine Zeit mehr hatte, vor dem Wochenende die Maßnahmen in die Datenbank einzupflegen.

Weder in der "RegTP-Strafbank" noch in der Dialer-Datenbank  ist ein ensprechender Hinweis zu finden.


----------



## tortelinski (7 August 2004)

*Allgemeingültigkeit*

Hallo! 

Ich bin noch ein Neubetroffener. Falls obiger Eintrag stimmt, wäre dies dann allgemeingültig? 
Kann man sich darauf berufen?
Gibt es da irgendwelche schriftbelege.

...bzw. kannst du einen kurzen Eintrag dazu machen?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2004)

zur Zeit mal wieder sehr schwierig und das Beamtenwochenende beginnt bekanntlich
 am Freitag um 12:00 mittags
( http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp )


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2004)

die regtp-Datenbank ist fast immer kurz nach 0:00 offline... Wer also spätnachts eine Dialerregistrierung überprüfen will, hat Pech gehabt...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die regtp-Datenbank ist fast immer kurz nach 0:00 offline...



Quatsch, es ist 1:16 und die DB ist in den letzten  Tagen entweder "off" oder liefert falsche  Ergebnisse 


cp


----------



## littleotzelot (7 August 2004)

Sorry, aber vielleicht habe ich mich auch gestern zu euphorisch ausgedrückt. Sperrung ja oder nein war nur ein Thema; das andere war, dass die T-Com auf jeden Fall die Forderung nicht mehr eintreiben will.

Sobald ich darüber was schriftliches habe, poste ich das an Euch !


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

*mal wieder ein schreiben der TK*

Sehr geehrte Frau . . . . . . . . . ,
Ihre erneute Einwendung haben wir zum Anlaß genommen, uns noch
Einmal eingehend mit Ihrer Beanstandung zu befassen. Dabei
Haben sich Anhaltspunkte ergeben, die eine andere
Beurteilung der Sachlage rechtfertigen

Wir bedauern, dass unsere bisherigen Stellungnahmen Sie nicht
Überzeugen konnten.

Da es sich lediglich um eine Wiederholung Ihres uns bereits
bekannten Standpunktes handelt, können wir Sie nur auf die
Ausführungen in unseren Antwort vom 29.07.04 und 02.08.04
Hinweisen.

Da die gegensätzlichen Standpunkte wohl nicht zu überbrücken
Sind, bitten wir von weiteren Schriftwechsel oder Anrufen
Abzusehen.

Auf den vollständigen Ausgleich unserer Rechnung haben wir
Daher zu bestehen. Wir erwarten den entsprechenden
Zahlungseingang bis zum 12.08.04. Sollte ein
Forderungsausgleich Ihrerseits nicht erfolgen, sind wir
Gehalten, die Angelegenheit an unsere Mahnanwälte zur 
Gerichtlichen Geltendmachung abzugeben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_____________________________________________________________

ich kann nicht verstehen das es bei anderen die besagte zahlung nicht mehr eingefordert wird. aber bei uns das immer noch der fall ist. . .
jetzt geht das zu den mahnanwälten der tk wo man bekanntlich gleich in der schufa eine eintragung bekommt.
im vorletzten schreiben wollte die tk den sogenannten hashwert von mir
um zu überprüfen zukönnen, und jetzt sowas.
wir können natürlich nicht den hashwert ermitteln da sich der dialer wahrscheinlich nach der einwahl selbst gelöscht hat.

(also dier nächsten schreiben kommen von den mahnanwälten)


----------



## abgezockt (8 August 2004)

hbe mal wieder vergessen mich einzuloggen.


----------



## behabe (8 August 2004)

Ich hatte auch mein Problem mit diesem Dialer.
Nach Auskunft der Telekom handelt es sich bei dieser Art von Verbindungsprogrammen nicht um die klassischen Dialer, die eine DFÜ-Verbindung anlegen, sondern der Kontakt wird über ein Pop-up-Fenster hergestellt.
Wie das aber ganau funktioniert, konnte man mir nun auch wieder nicht erklären.
Ich habe zu meinem Vorgang soeben ein neues Thema eröffnet und darin geschildert, wie die Sache für mich ausgegangen ist.
Die Firma hat nach Auskunft der Telekom ihre gesamten Forderungen über diese Mehrwertnummer zurückgezogen.
Also: Nachhaken und dranbleiben!!!
behabe


----------



## Prügelknabe (10 August 2004)

*1088/1087*

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einigen Tagen schon mal hier gepostet. Hatte ebenfalls vier Einwahlen über die oben aufgeführten Nummern. Ohne meinerseitiges Zutun!
Habe bei der T-Com Beschwerde gegen die Rechnung eingelegt und auch bei der RegTP. 
Die Einwahlen standen auf der letzten Rechnung.
Mitte letzter Woche kam dann das Antwortschreiben der T-Com. Standarttext: Geprüft bla bla, Zahlungspflicht besteht weiter.
Jetzt hab ich hier gelesen, dass laut T-Com angeblich ein Zahlungsverzicht seitens Netzwelt stattfindet. 
Meine Frage: Soll ich gegen das Antwortschreiben der T-Com Wiederspruch einlegen? 
Da anrufen hab ich bisher nicht geschafft, war nicht da. Werde ich aber noch tun.
Zu allem Überfluss hat sich in den Tagen nach der ersten Rechnung jedoch vor Sperren der 0190/0900 Nummern erneut eine Dailer eingewählt. Diesmal handlte es sich um 090090000493 (Teleflate, dazu gibt es auch schon einen Thread). Hier habe ich noch nichts unternommen, wollte erstmal die Rechnung abwarten. Ich bin also dem Ratschlag der T-Com-mitarbeiterin gefolgt. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Ich weiß, das sind viele Fragen auf einmal. Aber langsam bin ich leicht verunsichert was ich tun soll.

So, nun hoffe ich auf viele Tips.

Danke schonmal.

Gruß

PK


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

*Re: 1088/1087*



			
				Prügelknabe schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Soll ich gegen das Antwortschreiben der T-Com Wiederspruch einlegen?


Damit hast Du schon widersprochen und das Schreiben von voriger Woche wird (hoffentlich) demnächst automatisch revidiert - Hauptsache ist, dass die Forderung erstmal ausgebucht ist. Ansonsten dürfte ein weiteres Schreiben nicht schaden.
Allerdings gibt es noch einen Wermutstropfen - bislang wird anscheinend nur für die Einwahlen über die *1088 storniert, da gibt es noch einen Nachschlag.



			
				Prügelknabe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Diesmal handlte es sich um 090090000493 (Teleflate, dazu gibt es auch schon einen Thread).


Da solltest Du erneut widersprechen und Dich vorallem bei der RegTP beschweren (per E-Mail oder Brief). Jede Einwahl ist ein neues schädigendes Ereignis, das separat von anderen Ereignissen bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Prügelknabe (11 August 2004)

@Reducal:

Drei von den vier Verbindungen waren auch über die 1088. Mal schauen was daraus wird.
Werde heute erstmal die T-Com anrufen und Fragen was nun Sache ist.

Bzgl. der Teleflate war ich der Meinung, dass ich erstmal warte ob die überhaupt auf der Rechnung auftauchen und dann erst Wiederspruch einlegen. Oder doch gleich?

Gruß

PK


----------



## EL_Tobi (11 August 2004)

*Kontakt*

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft, 

ich habe heute ein bereits bekanntes Standardschreiben von N. Plus bekommen. Im Wortlaut ist es genauso wie die bereits erwähnten. Aber warum benötigen die dafür 4 Wochen? 
Egal. 
Hat jamand von euch eigentlich schon mal den Kontakt zu Consul-Info B.V. gesucht? 
Aus purer Langeweile  :lol:  würde ich die nämlich gern mal mit einem bösen Schreiben von mir nerven. Kennt jemand vielleicht deren Faxnummer? 
Ansonsten erwarte ich in den kommenden Tagen einen Inkassobrief vom Hamburger Anwaltsbüro.....dem RR sind nämlich die Argumente ausgegangen.    

EL_Tobi.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2004)

Prügelknabe schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. der Teleflate war ich der Meinung, dass ich erstmal warte ob die überhaupt auf der Rechnung auftauchen und dann erst Wiederspruch einlegen. Oder doch gleich?


Natürlich erst die Rechnung abwarten, sonst kann man Deinen Widerspruch ja nicht zuordnen.

@ Tobi, warum dieses Doppelposting? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=69979#69979


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*Re: Kontakt/ Beschwerde über eine Firma in Holland*



			
				EL_Tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jamand von euch eigentlich schon mal den Kontakt zu Consul-Info B.V. gesucht?
> Aus purer Langeweile  :lol:  würde ich die nämlich gern mal mit einem bösen Schreiben von mir nerven. Kennt jemand vielleicht deren Faxnummer?
> 
> EL_Tobi.



Wenn Sie sich über eine Firma in Holland beschweren wollen, können Sie dies tun über den VZBV in Berlin, die Wettbewerbszenrale in Bad Homburg, die jeweiligen Handelsabteilungen der Botschaften und die internationalen Handelskammern.
Dazu fand sich: Zitat 

"Beschwerdeziele für Firmen in Holland: 

www.WETTBEWERBSZENTRALE.de: 
Fax: 06172-84422 

Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband VZBV
www.VZBV.de: 
Fax: 030/25800-218 

Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik - BSI (Dialer): 
www.bsi.de 
Telefax: 01888 9582-400 

Dafür können Sie aber auch die Handelskammern und dipl. Vertretungen einspannen. Senden Sie eine Beschwerde mit möglichst genauer Beschreibung der Details z.B. an: 

Deutsch-Holländische Handelskammer 
Fax: 0031- 70- 363 2218 
[email protected] 

Holländisch- Deutsche Handelskammer 
Fax: 0211- 49872- 22 
[email protected] 

Deutsche Botschaft in Den Haag 
Fax: 0031- 70- 365 1957 
[email protected] 

Niederländische Botschaft 
Fax: 030- 209 56- 441 
[email protected] 

Dazu können Sie die europ. Verbraucherverbände und den www.VZBV.de (wirtschaft at) bitten, sich darum zu kümmern. Ein Beschwerdetext, passend formuliert, können Sie für alle Ziele verwenden. 

BEUC – Europäisches Büro der Verbraucherorganisationen 
(Bureau Européen des Unions de Consommateurs) 
www.beuc.org 
... ist der Dachverband der unabhängigen und nationalen Verbraucherorganisationen in Europa. Er beeinflusst die Entwicklung der Politik der EU im Interesse der Verbraucher und fördert die Interessen aller Verbraucher. 
BEUC 
36, Avenue de Tervueren 
Box 4 
B - 1040 Brüssel 
eMail: [email protected] 
Fax: 0032-2-740 28 02

siehe auch ... 
http://www.vzbv.de/go/linksorga/verbraucherorga_euro/index.html 

Die Datenschützer im Lande haben folgende Kontakte: 

http://www.datenschutz.de/institutionen/ 
http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/kontroll/europa.htm 

College Bescherming Persoonsgegevens 
Adresse: Postbus 93374 
NL - 2509 AJ Den Haag 
Fon: + 31 70 381 1300 
Fax: + 31 70 381 1301 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Homepage: http://www.cbpweb.nl 

Senden Sie eine "Einheitsbeschwerde" vorab per eMail. Man sollte aber auf jeden Fall dies per Fax nachschieben." Zitat Ende


----------



## Chilli (11 August 2004)

*0900-90001087*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem der RR letztens die 25 € storniert hatte, und ich den gekürzten Betrag überwiesen habe, sind nun auf der neuen Rechnung von heute 5€ Mahn-u. Bearbeitungsgebühren drauf.
Was denkt ihr, soll ich die bezahlen oder abziehen?
Die Kosten sind sicherlich entstanden beim RR, aber natürlich ja nur wegen diesem nie genutzten Dialer..?!?

Gruß
Chilli


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 August 2004)

*Re: 0900-90001087*



			
				Chilli schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkt ihr, soll ich die bezahlen oder abziehen? Die Kosten sind sicherlich entstanden beim RR, aber natürlich ja nur wegen diesem nie genutzten Dialer..?!?



Wieso willst Du dem rosa Riesen einen Arbeitsvorgang bezahlen, die ihm wegen des Eintreibens unberechtigter Forderungen enstehen? 

Gr,
TSCN

NB. Ich habe deswegen klar und deutlich in meinem damaligen Widerspruch geschrieben, dass ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen und sie ggfs das Ganze gerichtlich klaeren lassen sollten. Somit obliegt dem Forderungssteller eine Schadenminderungspflicht, und (IMHO) er kann selbst bei einem Gewinn vor Gericht keine weiteren Mahnkosten einfordern.


----------



## Milka (12 August 2004)

*QN oder Net**

Bei mir haben insgesamt 5 Einwahlen unter drei verschiedenen Nr. stattgefunden
0900900 1090
090090001087
090090001088

Die Telekom hat mir als Ansprechpartner aber lediglich Questnet genannt. Es sieht aber so aus, als stimmt das gar nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

> Erstmals im Juli 2003 wurde die Existenz selbstlöschender Dialer offiziell bestätigt. Der Dialer wählte sich selbstständig nach dem Download über eine 0190-Nummer ins Netz ein. Nach der erfolgten Einwahl löschte er sich selbst vom PC des Betroffenen. Da QDial11, so die offizielle Bezeichnung des trojanerähnlichen Dialers, keinerlei Bedieneroberfläche besaß und keine Veränderungen an Registry oder Betriebssystem vornahm, muss von einem rein auf Betrug ausgelegten Einwahlprogramm ausgegangen werden. Für den Betroffenen ergab sich die Schwierigkeit, dass er durch die Selbstlöschung keinerlei Beweise für die ungewollte/unbemerkte Einwahl hatte. Dialerschutz.de hat zum Thema selbstlöschende Dialer am 21. Juli 2003 ein Special veröffentlicht, in dem wir alles Wissenswerte für Geschädigte zusammengefasst haben.
> 
> Mittlerweile (Stand: Juli 2004) lassen bestimmte Anbieter selbstlöschende Dialer sogar bei der Regulierungsbehörde registrieren. So heißt es in mehreren bekannt gewordenen Fällen unter “Wirkungsweise”, dass sich “die Datei anschließend selbstständig vom Rechner des Kunden” lösche



Und schaut mal, was ich gerade bei Dialerschutz.de gefunden habe.
Das ist der absolute Hammer. Selbstlöschende Dialer werden von der Regulierungsbehörde anerkannt. Toll, dass die Beweislast dann immer noch beim Kunden liegt. Wie soll das denn funktionieren!!!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

*Re: QN oder Net**



			
				Milka schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir haben insgesamt 5 Einwahlen unter drei verschiedenen Nr. stattgefunden
> 0900900 1090
> 090090001087
> 090090001088
> ...


Die -90 ist QuestNet und die -87 und -88 ist die Netzwelt Plus GmbH. Bei beiden bediente sich die Consul Info BV des Original-Dialer von QuestNet und ein Webmaster hat diesen dann verfälscht und mit den Originalparametern in Umlauf gebracht, so die offizielle Erklärung.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstlöschende Dialer werden von der Regulierungsbehörde anerkannt.


Liegt daran, dass die Wirkungsweise vor der Registrierung nicht geprüft wird sondern erst bei Beschwerden. Ich vermute mal, dass man daran in Bonn und Meschede arbeitet (wünsche es uns allen zumindest).


----------



## Godzilla (12 August 2004)

mannOOmann,
Die sollten endlich Dialer ganz abschaffen.
Aber die Aktienkurse sind halt wichtiger, für diese Banden


----------



## Dialomat (15 August 2004)

*1087*

Ich hab es jetzt ebenfalls nicht nur telefonisch, sondern schwarz auf weiß:
Auch wenn die Gutschrift nicht weiter bezeichnet ist, mir sollen die Einwahlkosten von 29,95 erstattet werden (mit zwei separaten sinnlosen Fehlbuchungen hat die TK den Betrag nämlich trotz Widerspruch und fehlender Einzugsermächtigung eingezogen...). 

Im Text heißt es: "Der Gutschriftsbetrag wird verrechnet". Das ist zwar die kundenUNfreundlichste Lösung, weil die TK Buchhaltung erfahrungsgemäß nicht logisch denken und rechnen kann. 
Aber das soll nicht mehr mein Problem sein, ich kann ja rechnen...

@reducal: Macht es für andere Sinn, sich auf meinen Fall zu beziehen, obwohl höchstgnädige Kulanz ja nicht einklagbar ist?


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2004)

*Re: 1087*



			
				Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal: Macht es für andere Sinn, sich auf meinen Fall zu beziehen, obwohl höchstgnädige Kulanz ja nicht einklagbar ist?


Nein, jeder einzelne Fall wird separat bearbeitet. Aber es gibt Arbeitsanweisungen, deren Ergebnis sich z. B. auch bei Dir abgezeichnet haben und für alle, die Widerspruch erstattet haben, gelten sollten.


----------



## Gabriela (17 August 2004)

*1087*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mit der telekom telefoniert,
und wurde dann mit einen Back-Office für meine Region verbunden,
leider ist mein Wiederspruch noch in Arbeit, also ist denen noch nix bekannt von einer Rückbuchung. *schade*

habe auch das Forum hier erwähnt, und das es schon paar positive Nachrichten in dieser sache gibt. Die nette Dame macht jetzt noch mal bei mir ein Wiederspruch einlegen, und "wichtig" davor schreiben, damit man sich um meine Angelegenheit kümmert.

also bei mir heißt es nun abwarten.

Jedenfalls werden alle schriftlich informiert, wenn es da Ergebnisse gibt.

also nur nicht aufgeben!!!

Gabriela


----------



## rigs (17 August 2004)

Hallo,

habe heute post von der telekom bekommen und die haben wir mitgeteilt, dass meine 2 entstanden einwahlen von einem von der regtp nicht registrierten dialer entstanden sind und ich die 59,90 nicht zahlen muß und der fall sich erledigt hat. 
da haben sich die 2 widersrüche bei der telekom sowie telefonische diskusionen, strafanzeige bei der polizei und beschwerde bei der regtp wirklich gelohnt.
die telekom hatte mir schon anfang letzter woche angeboten eine verbindung zu übernehmen und ich sollte noch 29,95 zahlen, aber so ist es viel besser!    
ich denke die haben langsam kappiert das hier was nicht mit rechten dingen zu geht. bei meinem telefonaten mit den mitarbeitern haben die auch gesagt, dass sie sehr viele vorfälle mit dieser nummer haben und ständig auf das feedback der regtp warten. hoffe bei allen anderen liegt nun auch bald die gute nachricht im briefkasten.


----------



## Prügelknabe (18 August 2004)

Hi @ all,

nachdem ich bei der Telekom die Numern hab sperren lassen und die Einzugermächtigung entzogen habe, wurde von der Telekom trotzdem der Rechnungsbetrag eingezogen. Der unstrittige Betrag wurde allerdings 5 Tage vorher überwiesen! Muss also morgen mal zur Bank und das Geld rückbuchen lassen. 
Wie lange nach dem Einzug geht das denn?

Werde die Tage mal an die zusändige Stelle der Telekom ein Fax schicken.

Leider hatte ich bei meinem letzten Gespräch mit der Rechnungshotline keinen Erfolg, die wissen nichts von einer internen Anweisung, Zahlungspflicht besteht weiter. Das zuständige Back-Office kann ich mit der Durchwahl auf dem Antwortschreiben irgendwie nicht erreichen. 
Werde es aber weiter probieren.
Langsam werde ich echt sauer auf die T.

Hat noch jemand irgendwelche Tips?

Gruß

PK


----------



## virenscanner (18 August 2004)

> Wie lange nach dem Einzug geht das denn?


(Mindestens) 6 Wochen (je nach AGB Deiner Bank).


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

*Anzeige erstattet*

Habe Anzeige gegen Netzwelt erstattet, mal sehen, was passiert. Die Telekom bleibt bei Ihrer Version, der Dialer sei registriert und damit legal. Man kann bei der Polizei jetzt onlien Anzeige erstatten, ist ganz einfach.


----------



## Insider (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann bei der Polizei jetzt onlien Anzeige erstatten, ist ganz einfach.


...aber oft realitätsfremd. Wie will man das z. B. mit den beweiserheblichen Daten des Computers machen, zu einer kompletten Anzeige gehört eine vollständige Sicherung des PC dazu.
Im Übrigen, nur weil Du nun Anzeige erstattet hast, wird die T-Com keinen Dut von ihrer Position abweichen. Sinnvoller wäre es da wirklich, sich bei der RegTP zu beschweren, damit man dort nun endlich dem Originaldialer die Registrierung entzieht.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist das Kreuz! Wenigstens Screenshots und involvierte Dateien müssen gesichert werden. Außerdem sind leider die Damen und Herren bei der PolZei fachlich/sachlich eher überfordert. Daher direkt beim LKA mit dem Problem vorstellig werden. Dort ist in jedem Bundesland mindestens ein Fachmann verfügbar, der hilft. Die machen nur solche technischen Dinge. 
Und Anzeigen dieser Art kommen am schnellsten in Fahrt, wenn direkt an eine Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt. 

Stimmt auch:
Die Einschaltung der RegTP ist obligat! Da kommt man einfach nicht dran vorbei. Auch das BSI, Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informatonstechnik sollte die Info bekommen, denn die T-COM bekommt diese dann teils von dort und reagiert entsprechend, zumindest beruft sich die "T" gerne aufs BSI. 
Die T-COM überlegt sich sehr wohl, wenn Unregelmäßigkeiten an deren Ohren kommen, ob das Inkasso für Dritte ausgesetzt wird. Förmliche Anzeigen und Beschwerde bei der RegTP machen Eindruck bei der T-COM, daher einfach auch dorthin faxen. Bei uns ist dann nie irgend ein solcher Posten je auf der Abrechung aufgetaucht. 
Ein Mitarbeiter eines Bundesministeriums schrieb in seiner Beschwerde an die TELEKOM, dass er deren Inkasso für 'Geldwäsche' halten würde und schon hatte der Mann Ruhe. 
Ein Bekannter hatte einen solchen Posten auf der T-Rechnung. Als er freundlichen und nett anrief wimmelte man ihn an. Als er später wieder anrief und seine Anzeige und Beschwerde bei der RegTP nannte, hat der Hotliner sofort wieder gutschreiben lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau in diesem Punkt frage ich mich: Das Problem mit der Beweisbarkeit von Fehlverhalten eines Dialers gibt es doch schon seit Jahren, warum stellt sich dann der Staat nicht hin und sagt: "So geht's nicht". Wenn ich ein Gas hätte, das jemanden ohne Spuren tötet und sich dann verflüchtigt, dann kann ich tausend Mal neben einem stehen, der tot umfällt, und die Polizei würde nie hergehen und mal meine Taschen filzen??? Blödes Beispiel, aber du weisst sicher, wie ich's meine: wenn bestimmte Firmen (und es gibt sie!) immer wieder auftauchen, muss man halt "aufsuchend" aktiv werden, so wie jedes popelige open-air Besuch von der Zivilpolizei kriegt, weil dort vier von den 3000 Besuchern 2 Gramm Marihuana dabei haben könnten.


----------



## Insider (23 August 2004)

Kein Kommentar!

_Frage doch mal bei einer Pressestelle von StA oder Polizei Deine Fragen. Gib´ dabei aber deutlich zu verstehen, welches Problem Du erörtert haben möchtest und umschreibe die Fremdworte "Dialer", "Session" usw. möglichst mit einfachen deutschen Begriffen. Lass´ Dich nicht unterkriegen, falls man Dich beim Fallbeispiel  "Marihuana" einem Drogentest unterziehen will._


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2004)

Eines vorneweg: Beschwerde bei der RegTP ist tatsächlich das wichtigste Mittel, um sich zivilrechtlich in eine gute Position zu bringen (sprich: nicht zahlen zu müssen) (natürlich nur, wenn die RegTP zu dem Ergebnis kommt - aber das wird sie NIE, wenn man sich nicht beschwert)

so, nun zum Nebengeplänkel:


			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Kommentar!
> _Frage doch mal bei einer Pressestelle von StA oder Polizei Deine Fragen. Gib´ dabei aber deutlich zu verstehen, welches Problem Du erörtert haben möchtest und umschreibe die Fremdworte "Dialer", "Session" usw. möglichst mit einfachen deutschen Begriffen. Lass´ Dich nicht unterkriegen, falls man Dich beim Fallbeispiel  "Marihuana" einem Drogentest unterziehen will._


rofl!!!
Ok, aber man kann ja die Hoffnung haben, dass es wenigstens ein paar wenige Mitarbeiter bei den Strafverfolgern gibt, die einen Handlungsbedarf sehen. Leider ist es wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach, daraus eine schlagkräftige "Eingreiftruppe" zu machen (was ja genau das wäre, was ich fordern würde). Aber die nächste Herbsttagung des BKA kommt bestimmt... Mal meinen Bekanntenkreis abgrasen, ob jemand Beziehungen hat. Hmm.



			
				justiz.bayern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Informationen
> Staatsanwaltschaft München I
> Stand: 30.10.2002


???




			
				W.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir bei der Polizei nicht in der Lage sind, mit dieser Qualität in kriminellen Organisationen fertig zu werden, dann bedeutet das für unsere Gesellschaft, für unsere Wirtschaft eine ganz erhebliche Gefährdung. Ich glaube, daß das hier sogar die Aufgabe des kommenden Jahrhunderts sein wird


http://www.fuhs.de/de/fachartikel/hfmedien/dw.shtml


----------



## Könne (23 August 2004)

*Beschwerde bei RegTP*

Hi!

Bin leider auch betroffen. Netzwelt plus hat mich mit der 0900/90001087 rangekriegt. Habe sogar schon Post vom Anwaltsbüro (59,90€ Streitwert + 30€ Anwaltsgebühr + 4€ Mahngebühr). Ich werde ich mich jetzt selbst mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung setzen.
Heute habe ich mit der RegTP telefoniert, nachdem auf meine Mail keiner geantwortet hat. Bestimmt hundert mal hab ichs probiert bis nicht mehr besetzt war. Ist wohl doch einiges los an der Hotline. Leider hat das Telefonat nicht sehr viel gebracht. Die gute Dame erklärte mir, dass ich das nur zivilrechtlich mit Netzwelt bzw. der Telekom klären kann, solange der Dialer bei der RegTP registriert ist (auch wenns nicht der registrierte Dialer war - der hätte ja mein Einverständniss benötigt).
Also: Damit "Netzwelt plus" endlich Probleme mit der RegTP bekommt, müssen alle betroffenen bei der RegTP schriftlich Beschwerde einlegen(wie Aka-Aka schon schrieb).
*Hierfür das Formular ausdrucken *( http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf ) *und im besten Falle noch den gesicherten Dialer per Diskette oder CD mitschicken.* Der Dialer ist dabei natürlich das beste Beweißmittel. Das Hinterhältige ist ja leider, dass er sich bei den meißten Betroffenen hinterher sofort löschte (bei mir auch).

*Nochmal an Alle, die den Dialer gesichert haben - eure Beschwerde ist das beste Mittel um "Netzwelt plus" den Garaus zu machen.*

Gruß Könne!


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2004)

*Re: Beschwerde bei RegTP*



			
				Könne schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal an Alle, die den Dialer gesichert haben - eure Beschwerde ist das beste Mittel um "Netzwelt plus" den Garaus zu machen.


So läuft das nicht! Die Netzwelt plus ist nicht die jenige, die Euch geschädigt hat, auch wenn das auf dem Label (Datenbank der RegTP) drauf steht.
Übrigens, den Dialer hat bislang noch niemand komplett vorlegen können; das ist nun mal so bei Exploits bzw. selbstlöschenden Dailern. Und was die RegTP betrifft, so ist dort - wie in allen Behörden - derzeit Sparflamme angesagt - Urlaubszeit!


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

*Re: Beschwerde bei RegTP*



			
				Könne schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> *und im besten Falle noch den gesicherten Dialer per Diskette oder CD mitschicken.* Der Dialer ist dabei natürlich das beste Beweißmittel. Das Hinterhältige ist ja leider, dass er sich bei den meißten Betroffenen hinterher sofort löschte (bei mir auch).
> 
> ...




Hallo,

was soll ich denn sichern/finden? Sind Dateien vom Einwahldatum interessant? 
Kann der Dialer nicht schon viel früher auf die Platte gekommen sein?

Selbstlöschend hin oder her, ich müßte doch was mit den entsprechenden Tools, die verlorene/gelöschte Dateien auf der Platte finden etwas finden. Aber wonach soll ich suchen?
Ich hab etwas dadurch gefunden, dass nennt sich "javasys.exe", löscht sich selbst und ist vom Einwahldatum, wat nu?
MfG

Horst

P.S. ja, ich bin nicht eingeloggt


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 August 2004)

*Re: Beschwerde bei RegTP*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab etwas dadurch gefunden, dass nennt sich "javasys.exe", löscht sich selbst und ist vom Einwahldatum, wat nu?


Schicks doch mal an http://www.virustotal.com und poste das Ergebnis.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

*Dialer*

Hallo,

ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Dialer. Bei mir waren es allerdings über 2 Monate verteilt gesamt 130,- Euro.

Habe nun einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnungen eingelegt mit der Begründung das der Dialer nicht seriös ist.

Und siehe da. Die Beträge werden mir gutgeschrieben.

Bei Fragen: [email protected]

Gruß

_E-Mail-Addi gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Gabriela (26 August 2004)

An @ll

oh heut ist ein sehr schöner Tag!   

lese gerade in einen anderen Thread das der -1087 und der -1088 nun die Regiestrierung entzogen wurde! 
schaut unter RegTp nach, für die die es nicht glauben können!!!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6428&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60


Ich danke allen die dies ermöglicht haben.

Vielen Dank das es euch gibt und dieses Forum hier!

 :bussi: 


Gabriela


----------



## Könne (26 August 2004)

SUPER!!!

Endlich ein Schlag gegen "Netzwelt plus".
Mal sehen was Herr ...... als nächstes versucht.
Den Namen muß man nur mal bei Google eingeben.

http://www.google.de/ 

Alle Netzwelt - Geschädigten, die Anzeige gegen diesen Herren erstattet haben, sollten Diese jetzt nicht zurückziehen. Dieser Mann dürfte keinen Comuter und kein Telefon mehr anfassen.

Gruß Könne!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

*90090001088*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir lief alles gleich wie bei euch... da die Telekom net einlenken wollte, hatte ich erst die REGTP informiert und einfach über meine Rechtschutz einen Anwalt beauftragt...  Saubere Lösung und ich habe keine Kopfschmerzen mehr!!  Trotzdem freut es mich das die registrierung zurückgezogen wurde!!

Danke und Grüße!!


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2004)

*Re: 90090001088*



			
				casi schrieb:
			
		

> ..... einfach über meine Rechtschutz einen Anwalt beauftragt...


Wie hoch war der Schaden bei Dir? Üblicher Weise haben alle (neuen) Rechtsschutzversicherungen eine Selbstbeteiligung von um die 100 €/Streitfall. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall einkalkulieren, es sei denn, der Anwalt lässt das Schreiben als kostenlose Erstberatung laufen, was aber eher ein seltener Fall sein dürfte.

Gleich mal eine Frage an unsere Juristen - kostelose Erstberatung übr die Rechtsschutzversicherung in schriftlicher Widerspruchsform, so als Bugschuss gegen Forderungssteller wie z. B. die T-Com, wäre das ein empfehlenswerter Lösungsansatz?


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2004)

Zur "kostenlosen" Erstberatung:

In außergerichtlichen Verfahren darf der RA nach § 4 Abs. 2 TVG eine geringere als die gesetzliche Gebühr schriftlich vereinbaren. Da das Mahnverfahren (und auch schon der Widerspruch) nicht außergerichtlich ist, zieht diese "Gebührenunterschreitungserlaubnis" nicht.

Ansonsten ist Gebührenunterschreitung unerlaubt.

Die klassische Erstberatung kostet zwischen 10 und 190 €, je nach Schwere des Falls.

Natürlich gibt es für Bedürftige noch Beratungshilfe ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

*reg. behörde*

muß ich trotzdem zahlen? bei mir war derdialer am 020604 zugange


http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...394407&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090001087-1394407


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2004)

Laut RegTP nicht, da der Dialer faktisch nun nicht registriert war und somit nicht gezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*090090001088*

Hallo Ricardo,

dem Dailer 0900900010088 ist rückwirkend zum 05 Mai diesen jahres die Lizenz entzogen worden.
Damit entfällt die Grundlage zum einzug über die Telekom Rechnung.
Ich habe jetzt mehrfach bei der Kostenlosen Hotlinenummer der Telekom angerufen und Druck gemacht.
Bekomme mein Geld über eine Gutschrift zurück.
Anscheinend sind alle Dialer dieses Anbeiters rückwirkend die Genehmigungen entzogen worden.
Also unter www.regtp.de nachschauen und wenn dem Dialer die Genehmigung rückwirkend entzogen worden ist, dann nicht mehr locker lassen.
Also nicht verzagen und immer wieder bei der Telekom anrufen.

Gruß

Chaos2004


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2004)

wie oft willst du eigentlich noch das Posting loslassen , ich wundere mich schon über 
die Geduld der Moderatoren, normalerweise fliegen Doppelpostings sofort in den Müll 

cp

PS: Beim Absenden eines Postings erscheint dieser Text unter dem Eingabefenster :


> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken. Sofern Sie durch Ihren Artikel gegen die geltende Rechtslage verstoßen, kann diese IP-Adresse zur Durchsetzung rechtlicher Ansprüche an Dritte weitergegeben werden.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Doppelpostings*

ich mache das einfach aus dem folgendem Grund.
In diesem Forum habe sich einige Leute Hilfesuchend zu dem Problem gewendet welches jetzt anscheinend relativ einfach gelöst werden kann.

Die Leute werden informiert, wenn jamand auf Ihr Posting antwortet.
Damit die Leute informiert werden habe ich halt in dan anderen Einträgen auch gepostet.

Vielleicht hätte ich einfach den Link posten sollen.

Ansonsten habe ich es eigendlich nur gut gemeint.

Chaos2004 :lol:


----------

